# Help Uber Eats and Uber Drivers around the world. Stop Ubers exploitation



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Uber’s exploitation of customers, drivers, restaurants needs to stop. Please support the petition to hold Uber accountable for their behaviour and greed.





__





Change.org







www.change.org


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Uber has managed to dwindle the pay out for hard working drivers by their high handed treatment of customers, restaurants and drivers. Please support the cause, as this will help all of us. We need a stronger voice, can’t let one company dictate how we live!









Sign the Petition


Uber’s unethical business practices globally including here in Canada should be stopped!




www.change.org


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Uber’s exploitation of customers, drivers, *restaurants* needs to stop. Please support the petition to hold Uber accountable for their behaviour and greed.


Yeah, a petition. That'll change everything. 

But it's nice to see that you've been a contributing member of this online community for a whopping 20 minutes.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Trying to contribute with what I can. I understand your frustration, and respect your comment. What started as a side gig, not fun anymore. If you can sign this, we can help everyone. Not doing this for an individuals benefit. Cheers


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

HA HA HA HA HA

Typical new age independent contractors, want the freedom of being an independent contractor but demand the benefits of being an employee.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

I respect your opinion, depends on which side of the fence you are in. You have the right for your opinion. I respect that. I have done 6000+ deliveries and started a petition based on how I was treated, perhaps you had a better experience, and your part time gig earned you enough, and comfortable. Good for you!


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

And how do you think a petition will help? Do you think you’ll make them feel guilty? 
Do you think they’ll pay more attention to your petition or the stockholders?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Not about making feel, anyone guilty. The practice in question, exploitation need to stop. I understand that we are all in different circumstances and recognize what suits each and everyone, but overall the practice of the so called big, gig economy companies need to be held accountable, no different than the slavery that has corrupted the world we all live in. There are alternatives, one platform cannot dictate all for the rest of the world. I appreciate you being pragmatic and realistic, about how things would change. I didn’t just post because it was unfair but exploitation is something we shouldn’t stand for regardless where you live and what you do


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

This is how you get Uber to raise their pay and that is don’t drive for them and when enough drivers stop driving they either raise the pay or go out of business.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

galooow said:


> apps don't have to pay minimum wage, dont you know if you call yourself an app no laws have to be followed or regulated. by being an app youre exempt from all human rights & labor laws, you can offer $2 an hour millions of times a day to a million citizens/laborers, if they are too stupid & accept it, that's their fault and if they dont like it they should quit, no ones forcing them, just defrauding/lying to them. If you're an app you can also lie/defraud/steal.... from people
> 
> its amazing what apps can do, they're magic they can get a human to drive 5 miles to mcdonalds and deliver a mcdouble 10 miles away for the price of the mcdouble


Yup, they’re magic created by really smart and clever people. No different than what we have seen throughout the centuries, if there’s change it starts with is individuals. Not about how long you’ve been a member in an old boys club. New businesses want to reinvigorate an economy, if they start hitting the ones at the bottom again, the results won’t be different than what we know. As I have said if your experience is good, and you’re happy, great. Exploitation however remains a topic that needs to be addressed, especially with the so called new flexible, not obligated, can get through any laws type of companies. Ratings matter, I have 100% but that does not mean anything when it comes to money. Thank you for your comment!


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> This is how you get Uber to raise their pay and that is don’t drive for them and when enough drivers stop driving they either raise the pay or go out of business.


Uber is not the only one in this business but they’re the biggest, but every alternative is better than Uber. Don’t think Uber is the sole owner of this business, there’s so many alternatives. Having a platform alone and a Monopoly doesn’t make it right for them do what they do, exploit. There’s always someone else will take your place, no one’s indispensable, that includes Uber


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

galooow said:


> 50,000 new ants sign up every month to replace the 49000+ that fell for the scam the previous month & washed out, quit, deactivated, didnt make the uber cut.....
> 
> Everyday 1000 new people per state turn 21 and cant believe its a scam, but they find out soon enough, nothing like real world experience, so long as people keep fornicating they have a never ending supply that simply dont know no betta
> 
> ...


Ants work as a colony but us humans we don’t. Numbers game. Thanks for your fantastic hindsight’s. Sustainability of a business would be different than a colony of ants.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

galooow said:


> well nyc daily ubers is about 500K rides per day
> cabs 250K
> lyft 150K
> 
> ...


What you say is true, however change happens within, albeit with the slightest glimmer of hope. We either put up with this or we choose not to. Individual scenarios are not the issue, being white or black, or brown or yellow. We are all getting exploited, but standing up is a human right. We can only make the world better for us, not look at the world the same way we always have done based on skin colour.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Sorry, I don't do petitions. Besides it's getting to be about that time of year when CNBC runs that story again for Uber. UBER DRIVER MAKES $100,000 A YEAR!


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Alltel77 said:


> Sorry, I don't do petitions. Besides it's getting to be about that time of year when CNBC runs that story again for Uber. UBER DRIVER MAKES $100,000 A YEAR!


Sad it comes to this, I’m sure Uber has so much money they can afford employees, contractors and others with self interests to shut down those who raises legitimate concerns, just remember Yahoo used to be the biggest search engine before Google took over, nothing is indispensable but exploitation won’t last however we justify it. I appreciate your I sights though, thank you!


----------



## Uber are thieves (5 mo ago)

galooow said:


> well nyc daily ubers is about 500K rides per day
> cabs 250K
> lyft 150K
> 
> ...


You know people Uber makes far more than shows on the books. They always show a loss because they reinvest all the revenue into different businesses. They have a real revenue that could easily pay drivers double what they do and they would barely notice. The facts are you are taught when you go to work for them that the drivers are bottom of the barrel trash and no matter what you give these scum they are never happy so don’t give them a damn thing until you have to. They could care less if you all died except in the context of their financial well being. Allot of companies have told their HR if they have even 6 months with Uber pass on that one. Anyone who can survive 6 months at Uber has zero integrity and we don’t even want them on the property much less working for us.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Alltel77 said:


> Sorry, I don't do petitions. Besides it's getting to be about that time of year when CNBC runs that story again for Uber. UBER DRIVER MAKES $100,000 A YEAR!


No worries, I respect your opinion and live experiences. Hope people stand up for Uber’s exploitation. You can make $100,000 in so many different ways, not just by riding Uber. I’m referring to the exploited who does not have opportunities like most


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Uber are thieves said:


> You know people Uber makes far more than shows on the books. They always show a loss because they reinvest all the revenue into different businesses. They have a real revenue that could easily pay drivers double what they do and they would barely notice. The facts are you are taught when you go to work for them that the drivers are bottom of the barrel trash and no matter what you give these scum they are never happy so don’t give them a damn thing until you have to. They could care less if you all died except in the context of their financial well being. Allot of companies have told their HR if they have even 6 months with Uber pass on that one. Anyone who can survive 6 months at Uber has zero integrity and we don’t even want them on the property much less working for us.


Valid comments, there’s still room in this world for honest people companies, knowing what one company or a set of people want, overall, suffering is caused by the greed. The solution is to stand up in solidarity. I respect your views on what the reality is.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Herding cats.

Angry, sarcastic cats to boot.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Uber’s exploitation of customers, drivers, restaurants needs to stop. Please support the petition to hold Uber accountable for their behaviour and greed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The decline button holds the gig app companies accountable.

Do you know how to use the decline button?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

_Tron_ said:


> Herding cats.
> 
> Angry, sarcastic cats to boot.


There’s always alternatives, while I respect your opinion, regardless who you work for, the reality is, exploitation has to
Stop!


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Uber has managed to dwindle the pay out for hard working drivers by their high handed treatment of customers, restaurants and drivers. Please support the cause, as this will help all of us. We need a stronger voice, can’t let one company dictate how we live!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The decline button is your most effective tool.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> The decline button is your most effective tool.


Yup, that solves everything. Decline button, and you keep driving. Fantastic. I respect your wisdom


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Yup, that solves everything. Decline button, and you keep driving. Fantastic. I respect your wisdom


Ha Ha!

Unprofitable contractor posting on this forum.

Decline unprofitable offers.

Accept profitable offers.

Guessing you accept every offer.

Ha Ha!

Yu funy.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Glad to hear that you’re profiting, and great if you do. It’s not about just me, likely you know everyone’s making a profit with Uber? Like I have said I decided to write this after 6000 + deliveries. Thanks for your insights and wisdom! Cheers


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Glad to hear that you’re profiting, and great if you do. It’s not about just me, likely you know everyone’s making a profit with Uber? Like I have said I decided to write this after 6000 + deliveries. Thanks for your insights and wisdom! Cheers


So, are you a profitable contractor or are you clamoring for W2 wage protection?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

I am not clamouring for W2 wages, I have done my dues but continuous exploitation after 6000 deliveries, I am convinced enough with evidence that the Uber platform is milking people to become nw kind of thinking slaves. Slave is the key word here, not profit.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> I am not clamouring for W2 wages, I have done my dues but continuous exploitation after 6000 deliveries, I am convinced enough with evidence that the Uber platform is milking people to become nw kind of thinking slaves. Slave is the key word here, not profit.


Instead of using slave, try using indentured servant.


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me. 

Fool me 6,000 times... well... you get the idea. 

Plenty of real jobs for people who want to actually WORK instead of sitting on their ass and complaining about how bad they are at being a contractor.


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

You sound like a communist agitator


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Instead of using slave, try using indentured servant.


Thanks for your great suggestion, hope you have access to good dentists where you live 😀


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

pwnzor said:


> You sound like a communist agitator


You sound like a Russian dictator that is against dissent


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

pwnzor said:


> Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me.
> 
> Fool me 6,000 times... well... you get the idea.
> 
> Plenty of real jobs for people who want to actually WORK instead of sitting on their ass and complaining about how bad they are at being a contractor.


Do you work for Uber?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Thanks for your great suggestion, hope you have access to good dentists where you live 😀


I would suggest you looking up the definition between slave and indentured servants. You will find it actually serves your purpose a lot better.

And please don't be a p****, if you're going to threaten me, just do it.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> I would suggest you looking up the definition between slave and indentured servants. You will find it actually serves your purpose a lot better.
> 
> And please don't be a p****, if you're going to threaten me, just do it.


I would encourage you to read it again and see which part you got threatened with, somebody not agreeing with your opinion is considered to be threatening. If you want to feel better go somewhere else without wasting your time here, the cause I’m raising here has nothing to do with your comments. If you’re bored try a new sport may be?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Oh boy we got another one.

You need to talk to that guy that is giving free rides to people that's only being paid by tips


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Oh so you have been owning this forum? Lols 😂


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Oh, by the way your voice is just another mumble across the din.

Another useless petition that's worth nothing but toilet paper.

You might as well call for a strike while you're at it cuz that's where you're heading next I bet.

You're just another cookie cutter version showing up thinking they can change the world, on a forum, where we really don't have any power. Even if you were to get all members here to sign up, what are you going to do then? 

Your efforts are meaningful, the outcome will be fruitless. It always is.

Try going to a medium like the press that can actually wake something up besides a bunch of sleepy ass drivers who know that they can't make a difference even if they bound together here.


----------



## Bijan Extraordinaire (5 mo ago)

Uberbefair said:


> Uber has managed to dwindle the pay out for hard working drivers by their high handed treatment of customers, restaurants and drivers. Please support the cause, as this will help all of us. We need a stronger voice, can’t let one company dictate how we live!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uber drivers make enough. They don't need more.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Oh, by the way your voice is just another mumble across the din.
> 
> Another useless petition that's worth nothing but toilet paper.
> 
> ...


I hope Uber pays you above minimum for your trolling skills, great value realization, not sure how many you have tried bullying, not working 😀


----------



## Bijan Extraordinaire (5 mo ago)

Uberbefair said:


> I hope Uber pays you above minimum for your trolling skills, great value realization, not sure how many you have tried bullying, not working 😀


He is right. These efforts are pointless at this time. The fight against ridrshare was a decade ago.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Bijan Extraordinaire said:


> Uber drivers make enough. They don't need more.


Respect your opinion, good for you 👏


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> I hope Uber pays you above minimum for your trolling skills, great value realization, not sure how many you have tried bullying, not working 😀


And you're delusional.

Why don't you try doing a search for petition. You will see 20+ pages in the search for petitions.

Like I said I commend your cookie cutter petition efforts. But we all know here that it's not going to work. You're in the wrong place to try to make a petition work.

You'll eventually disappear and go away into the woodwork like all the other cockroaches.

So I would suggest putting your efforts where they really are needed if you're going to go through with this.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Bijan Extraordinaire said:


> He is right. These efforts are pointless at this time. The fight against ridrshare was a decade ago.


No one claimed that the fight started yesterday, it hasn’t ended either 👍


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> And you're delusional.
> 
> Why don't you try doing a search for petition. You will see 20+ pages in the search for petitions.
> 
> ...


I admire your elegant articulating abilities, hope you get a pay raise from Uber 👍


----------



## Bijan Extraordinaire (5 mo ago)

Uberbefair said:


> No one claimed that the fight started yesterday, it hasn’t ended either 👍


It's ended.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Bijan Extraordinaire said:


> It's ended.


Thanks Guvnor, order accepted😀


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> I admire your elegant articulating abilities, hope you get a pay raise from Uber 👍


You don't how clueless and completely uninformed you are about this forum and the members here.

But sell your snake oil.

I'll check back in a couple days and see who the next purveyor of hope is.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> You don't how clueless and completely uninformed you are about this forum and the members here.
> 
> But sell your snake oil.
> 
> I'll check back in a couple days and see who the next purveyor of hope is.


I appreciate your rare wisdom, and your ability in representing all Uber and ride sharing drivers on this planet. Thanks for sharing your wisdom without holding back. Please get back to your job, and I will ask you if your help is needed, cheerios 😅


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> I appreciate your rare wisdom, and your ability in representing all Uber and ride sharing drivers on this planet. Thanks for sharing your wisdom without holding back. Please get back to your job, and I will ask you if your help is needed, cheerios 😅


Searched change.com

First page, a 2 year old Uber petition.

It has 2500 signed









Sign the Petition


Uber need to pay their drivers more




www.change.org






Good luck with that.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Searched change.com
> 
> First page, a 2 year old Uber petition.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your hard work, and for diligently researching spending your ever so valuable time. I also want to recognize your unwavering support to the cause albeit inadvertently, top notch 👍


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

You're fighting a battle on multiple fronts on this forum and you're losing horribly.

Just realized this is not the place for your petition.

This is absolutely nothing new.

Not only are you preaching to the choir but the choir is yelling back to shut up.

Even on your other thread that you created you're getting flamed.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> You're fighting a battle on multiple fronts on this forum and you're losing horribly.
> 
> Just realized this is not the place for your petition.
> 
> ...


Thanks again, for being so humble and eloquent clearly articulating, all facts and away from fiction. I admire your role in leading a such huge group of people. Big responsibility that and you’re doing a tremendous job. Hope others have recognized that too👍


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Thanks again, for being so humble and eloquent clearly articulating, all facts and away from fiction. I admire your role in leading a such huge group of people. Big responsibility that and you’re doing a tremendous job. Hope others have recognized that too👍


This horde doesn't have a leader. 

What it does have is several individuals corralling a mass of drivers just trying to make this gig work inside a set of rules designed against the driver at every turn.

The one thing we all have in common and pretty much can agree on your little useless petition is not going to change anything here. That's pretty evident on your other thread as well. You're just another snake oil salesman is all. So once you abandon this little project, and come to the sense that you are basically like I said just another voice in the din, you will go away and Scurry back into the woodwork like a cockroach.

While your efforts are admirable, they are fruitless here. Next week we will be battling the same situation that you were doing right now on two threads, buy some other snake oil salesman, trying to give hope we're hope is not needed.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> This horde doesn't have a leader.
> 
> What it does have is several individuals corralling a mass of drivers just trying to make this gig work inside a set of rules designed against the driver at every turn.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your far reaching oversights, and unparalleled ingenious intelligence. Also thank you for your ground breaking work that changed all ride sharing drivers lives. You have done yeoman service is collectively and I hope it’s globally recognized. I also love the way you write too, very easy to read, informative and backed with facts instead of all fiction 😅


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

Uberbefair said:


> You sound like a Russian dictator that is against dissent


And you sound typically ignorant like most people in the 28-35 year old age group. 

Bear in mind, the word "ignorant" is not an insult. It merely means uninformed, or ill-informed.
That I must explain this is indicative of the ignorance I'm describing. 

Nope, this is a free market society, and you are free to work where you choose. Of course, you have to be employable, and by that I mean desirable to an employer. I have an HR director who is very savvy with social media and would easily find these posts linked to your name. Thus, you have likely stacked the odds against yourself by ranting online about how unfair everything is. 

There are hundreds of thousands of better opportunities besides Uber/Lyft/Eats/Gigwhatever out there.

Avail yourself to them. Perhaps the HR personnel you encounter will not be as thorough as mine.


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

Imagine if a bunch of Uber drivers all went on strike... what would happen then? People would have to wait 5, maybe 10 extra minutes for a ride. Or, they might just drive their own cars. 

LOL. As if. Go on strike, where one logs out, 200 more log in. You can't kill it.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

pwnzor said:


> And you sound typically ignorant like most people in the 28-35 year old age group.
> 
> Bear in mind, the word "ignorant" is not an insult. It merely means uninformed, or ill-informed.
> That I must explain this is indicative of the ignorance I'm describing.
> ...


Thanks for your notes, and insight in to the HR and social media worlds. Don’t assume sitting behind the keyboard what each and everyone of us are. If you look at the insults that’s been raining, you’d know it’s free speech as long as you don’t dictate what others must think, and specially thing like what you have come used to. When you describe a free market, that comes with social responsibility and well-being. Not to impoverish the already battered. The platform can do so much better, would require profit sharks taking a bit less. They’re already rich beyond what they can spend in their life times.

Again thanks for assuming the intelligence of everyone else, their age and how clever your HT director is. Good for you, and it says a lot. Thanks for writing comments to highlight this post 👍


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

pwnzor said:


> Imagine if a bunch of Uber drivers all went on strike... what would happen then? People would have to wait 5, maybe 10 extra minutes for a ride. Or, they might just drive their own cars.
> 
> LOL. As if. Go on strike, where one logs out, 200 more log in. You can't kill it.


Who’s talking about going on strike? Your imaginary world is telling you things? Fun stuff ha! 😀


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


>


Nice GIF, hope you can google for more. Googling for research is a real skill by the way lols 😂


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Nice GIF, hope you can google for more. Googling for research is a real skill by the way lols 😂


Thank you again, for showing us all how completely clueless you are here.

Lol Google.
LSHMSFOAIDMT!


----------



## Pancho 0908 (Nov 15, 2017)

Uberbefair said:


> Uber has managed to dwindle the pay out for hard working drivers by their high handed treatment of customers, restaurants and drivers. Please support the cause, as this will help all of us. We need a stronger voice, can’t let one company dictate how we live!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


100% agree! At the end we are Uber's best asset! Human asset and without us they will not be able to exist!


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Pancho 0908 said:


> 100% agree! At the end we are Uber's best asset! Human asset and without us they will not be able to exist!


Thanks for your response and support. Free markets exists in free countries with free people.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Thank you again, for showing us all how completely clueless you are here.
> 
> Lol Google.
> LSHMSFOAIDMT!


Thanks for showcasing your ingenious IQ levels to the rest of the world, the HR director you have must be really proud of hiring you 😅


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Pancho 0908 said:


> 100% agree! At the end we are Uber's best asset! Human asset and without us they will not be able to exist!


Do you think a petition here will have any effect on the current situation at hand? If so why please.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Do you think a petition here will have any effect on the current situation at hand? If so why please.


Likely won’t, or it might! If you don’t try you don’t know.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Thanks for showcasing your ingenious IQ levels to the rest of the world, the HR director you have must be really proud of hiring you 😅


You have absolutely no clue who I am. Like you said verbatim,


Uberbefair said:


> Don’t assume sitting behind the keyboard what each and everyone of us are.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> You have absolutely no clue who I am. Like you said verbatim,


I never claimed I knew who you were, however you did assume a lot, guess you never thought before writing. Hi and read back what were your assumptions, this is not about just you! There’s 8 billion plus people in this world. 😀


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Likely won’t, or it might! If you don’t try you don’t know.


I'm sorry, do also answer for @Pancho 0908 ? The question was asked of him.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Likely won’t, or it might! If you don’t try you don’t know.


Your in a line of at least 300 search results on change.org pertaining to petitions of ubers pay and treatment of contractor s. What exactly do you think one more created by you or supported by you is really going to do in the big picture of things?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> I'm sorry, do also answer for @Pancho 0908 ? The question was asked of him.


If you can ask a question in a public forum, why cannot I answer it? If the person who supported wants to also answer it’s not an issue? What gives you the right to question everyone that’s against your opinion? Do we all have to think like you? Who is delusional here?


----------



## Pancho 0908 (Nov 15, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Do you think a petition here will have any effect on the current situation at hand? If so why please.


I think that the best and only petition here would be a MASSIVE worldwide one day strike so Uber starts thinking about its best asset!


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Your in a line of at least 300 search results on change.org pertaining to petitions of ubers pay and treatment of contractor s. What exactly do you think one more created by you or supported by you is really going to do in the big picture of things?


The bigger picture, I am not a fortune teller, I started the petition based on the treatment I have received from Uber. Do you have stakes within Uber for you to get worked up so much? You can easily ignore this post and do something, as you say fruitful or in other words worthwhile?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Pancho 0908 said:


> I think that the best and only petition here would be a MASSIVE worldwide one day strike so Uber starts thinking about its best asset!


People have different circumstances, if Uber knows people are questioning them they might listen, staying silent does not provide answers. Asking questions, if they’re valid, should be allowed in a free market economy, democracy and a free country with free people.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> The bigger picture, I am not a fortune teller, I started the petition based on the treatment I have received from Uber. Do you have stakes within Uber for you to get worked up so much? You can easily ignore this post and do something, as you say fruitful or in other words worthwhile?


Worked up lol.

Naaa this is just keeping me busy while in the same timeframe entertaining your lost cause and watching you try to defend it with the versosity of a pitbull.

I'll be here in 1 week. Do you think you're honestly going to be here doing this a week from now on this forum with this bunch of people.

Lol


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

Well, in order to actually strike, there would need to be a union of employees, which you are not. 

And if you're not in the age group I described then you certainly are acting like the typical millennial/GenZ type. It's unfortunate that you've fallen into the mindset where you feel you are owed anything.

You're not owed a damned thing. Nobody owes you. Go work somewhere else. Let's see you get out there and apply your marketable skills to do something useful for which people will actually pay you what you deserve. 

I think you're already getting exactly what you deserve. Just like I am.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Pancho 0908 said:


> I think that the best and only petition here would be a MASSIVE worldwide one day strike so Uber starts thinking about its best asset!


I agree totally. But to truly work it would be longer then a day . Like 3.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

pwnzor said:


> Well, in order to actually strike, there would need to be a union of employees, which you are not.


Even though it would technically be considered a boycott, virtually everyone looks at it as a strike.

There doesn't need to be union for employees to strike.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Worked up lol.
> 
> Naaa this is just keeping me busy while in the same timeframe entertaining your lost cause and watching you try to defend it with the versosity of a pitbull.
> 
> ...


I love your pit-bill quote, and oh verocity. Ha ha. Feel free to jump in any time to add your two cents worth, and remember to read back everything you had typed if you need to go back to references on what you have said so far 👍


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> I agree totally. But to truly work it would be longer then a day . Like 3.


Wow to agree with someone, you need to have seniority by the looks of it, so there’s badges to be earned. Good stuff 😀


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Even though it would technically be considered a boycott, virtually everyone looks at it as a strike.
> 
> There doesn't need to be union for employees to strike.


Whatever. It will have no effect, even if it were to happen. 

Uber/Lyft/Eats/Etc are useless products that nobody needs. LOL @ thiswholeconversation


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

pwnzor said:


> Whatever. It will have no effect, even if it were to happen.
> 
> Uber/Lyft/Eats/Etc are useless products that nobody needs. LOL @ thiswholeconversation


If it'll have no effect then what are you getting bent out of shape about?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> Even though it would technically be considered a boycott, virtually everyone looks at it as a strike.
> 
> There doesn't need to be union for employees to strike.


Unions are needs to protect jobs and hold pay masters accountable, Uber is reigning without any of this, in a y’a that’s not a bad thing if they’re responsible. Agreed with the comment, a union is not needed for change!


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

pwnzor said:


> Whatever. It will have no effect, even if it were to happen.
> 
> Uber/Lyft/Eats/Etc are useless products that nobody needs. LOL @ thiswholeconversation


Not a real job like you said, so I’m wondering why are you contributing in a forum of people that does not have real job? Reading back might be difficult right? 😂


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> If it'll have no effect then what are you getting bent out of shape about?


Thanks for this question Nat, I was wondering about the same 🤙


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Wow to agree with someone, you need to have seniority by the looks of it, so there’s badges to be earned. Good stuff 😀


No you have to have common sense.

You're not the first one that has tried this petition, you are not the first one to try a strike, you're not the first one to come in and try to change the world on this forum, and you definitely are not the first person to look like a complete idiot trying to pedal their snake oil here on this forum.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uberbefair said:


> Unions are needs to protect jobs and hold pay masters accountable, Uber is reigning without any of this, in a y’a that’s not a bad thing if they’re responsible. Agreed with the comment, a union is not needed for change!


Unions have been an important part of the history of employee rights and benefits but unfortunately they've also had a history of corruption as well.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> No you have to have common sense.
> 
> You're not the first one that has tried this petition, you are not the first one to try a strike, you're not the first one to come in and try to change the world on this forum, and you definitely are not the first person to look like a complete idiot trying to pedal their snake oil here on this forum.


I never claimed I was the first to write a petition. Not sure where you got that from, no where I called for a strike, my hope is to get the petition to decision makers at all government levels to know what people think of this. Thought you’re coming back next week to check 😂


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> Unions have been an important part of the history of employee rights and benefits but unfortunately they've also had a history of corruption as well.


One hindered percent agreed with your comment Nats!


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Uberbefair said:


> One hindered percent agreed with your comment Nats!


💯


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

@Uberbefair

If you started the petition, why doesn't *Fathima Safraz *show up on any other petition supporters listed on site?

I mean if you're going to support something shouldn't you also support people that are already doing the same thing years ahead of you? That have 1000s more supporters? 

I'm pretty sure one petition with 1 million signatures is better than 1 million petitions with one only signatures?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uberbefair said:


> I never claimed I was the first to write a petition. Not sure where you got that from, no where I called for a strike, my hope is to get the petition to decision makers at all government levels to know what people think of this. Thought you’re coming back next week to check 😂


I haven't read your petition yet so I can't comment on it.

I'll simply say that drivers have ZERO chance of changing things by keeping silent.

The drivers of Seattle didn't get their large pay raise by keeping silent. They spoke loud enough to get the attention of the media and the politicians.

Well-organized protests that get the attention of the media and politicians is the best way to push for change.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> I haven't read your petition yet so I can't comment on it.
> 
> I'll simply say that drivers have ZERO chance of changing things by keeping silent.
> 
> ...


Where and exactly how did they do this? Cuz I really don't remember it here.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Where and exactly how did they do this? Cuz I really don't remember it here.


Nevermind... Protest not petition. Not quite the same.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> @Uberbefair
> 
> If you started the petition, why doesn't *Fathima Safraz *show up on any other petition supporters listed on site?
> 
> ...


Tab Ms for coming back with a comment again. I was expecting you in a week. That aside, to answer your question, W00dButchet, I was at a loss as to what can be done to stop the exploitation. I have written to Uber many times, and got no where. Starting a petition was not something that I did with a light heart, but like everyone else or the majority I was under the impression it’ll get better. It didn’t, but kept getting worse. I have not looked at the previous petitions like you have, and I never got an invitation to sign one. I don’t believe you need to have signed a petition previously to start a new one. Kindly correct me if I am wrong. If I had know I would have signed those without a shadow of doubt. Hope this answers your question! Thank you!


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> I haven't read your petition yet so I can't comment on it.
> 
> I'll simply say that drivers have ZERO chance of changing things by keeping silent.
> 
> ...


Thank you again, if we don’t speak out, it’s easier for companies like Uber to exploit, Kudos to Seattle folks! Well done 👍


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Nevermind... Protest not petition. Not quite the same.


So you like one over the other? How do you differentiate? Signing a petition can go as far as having a protest, depends on if the majority of the drivers are impacted. Similar to how we exchange ideas here, protest in person, petition electronically, can have the same impact if you think about it.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Where and exactly how did they do this? Cuz I really don't remember it here.


I don't know when and where the Seattle drivers protested but they did it somewhere because the govt stepped in and regulated rideshare in Seattle. The result of the regulation is a large pay increase for the drivers as well as new protections against unjust firings.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> I don't know when and where the Seattle drivers protested but they did it somewhere because the govt stepped in and regulated rideshare in Seattle. The result of the regulation is a large pay increase for the drivers as well as new protections against unjust firings.


Awesome outcome, well done to them for standing up, and getting a result! Good example for the rest of us if it happened, sorry I haven’t heard or known about it previously but envy them for standing up, and getting results to make it better for all.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Tab Ms for coming back with a comment again. I was expecting you in a week. That aside, to answer your question, W00dButchet, I was at a loss as to what can be done to stop the exploitation. I have written to Uber many times, and got no where. Starting a petition was not something that I did with a light heart, but like everyone else or the majority I was under the impression it’ll get better. It didn’t, but kept getting worse. I have not looked at the previous petitions like you have, and I never got an invitation to sign one. I don’t believe you need to have signed a petition previously to start a new one. Kindly correct me if I am wrong. If I had know I would have signed those without a shadow of doubt. Hope this answers your question! Thank you!


Your just a mumbling voice in the din here.

10 signatures in less then 24 hrs will not change what a petition started 3 years ago won't change with 28k supporters.

Like I said, your efforts and commendable. However they are better serverd elsewhere.

Reddit, Facebook, TikTok, or twitter would serve your efforts better and a much wider pool of support. 

Hans total support pouch is the only real support you'll get here. Judging by the name, you don't need it anyway.

Your going to waste 2 days here instead of somewhere that could prove better support.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Your just a mumbling voice in the din here.
> 
> 10 signatures in less then 24 hrs will not change what a petition started 3 years ago won't change with 28k supporters.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your feedback, and you have helped to magnify support. Thanks again!


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Your just a mumbling voice in the din here.
> 
> 10 signatures in less then 24 hrs will not change what a petition started 3 years ago won't change with 28k supporters.
> 
> ...


Keep judging people by whatever criteria you have, but that’s not working. I never judged the name W00dButcher whatever that means to you!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Keep judging people by whatever criteria you have, but that’s not working. I never judged the name W00dButcher whatever that means to you!


Judging by the name was a tilt to the fact that usually Fatima is a female's name.

I could be wrong but I don't think I am on that.

So the Hanes support remark really does not apply to you in any way.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Judging by the name was a tilt to the fact that usually Fatima is a female's name.
> 
> I could be wrong but I don't think I am on that.
> 
> So the Hanes support remark really does not apply to you in any way.


Not sure if I understand your gender discrimination here, don’t see any value with your comment whatsoever, but thanks again.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Not sure if I understand your gender discrimination here, don’t see any value with your comment whatsoever, but thanks again.


Why Would you get gender discrimination based on a name that is predominantly female in that societies structure, paired with the fact that Hanes support pouch has absolutely nothing to do with females.

Wow.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Not sure if I understand your gender discrimination here, don’t see any value with your comment whatsoever, but thanks again.


I mean unless your name is Fatima and a transvestite with balls.

But I don't know and I don't care and that's not where I was going with that statement.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> I mean unless your name is Fatima and a transvestite with balls.
> 
> But I don't know and I don't care and that's not where I was going with that statement.


So you are happy to insult again? Not sure how you’ve managed to survive in a public forum for this long. Classy writing again. Wow 🤩


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Why Would you get gender discrimination based on a name that is predominantly female in that societies structure, paired with the fact that Hanes support pouch has absolutely nothing to do with females.
> 
> Wow.


And I also admire your knowledge about all societies, some talent that!


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

rayejaye said:


> never will work
> been there done it
> now stopping pick ups at all airports sends a message and drivers still get paid they can drop off
> but the lot lizards wouldnt go for that either
> ...


You got a valid point, thanks for sharing your thoughts!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> So you are happy to insult again? Not sure how you’ve managed to survive in a public forum for this long. Classy writing again. Wow 🤩


Your triggered by it. That wasn't an insult by any means or gesture if you feel it's an insult, feel free to report it. But it wasn't a insult it was a description after the fact.

Also, doing this job you will find out that you have a lot of names that come across your little tablet or whatever device you may use. So instead of trying to offend somebody and say it wrong, I like to figure out how to say it correctly and the origins of what that name may be represented.

Fatima or the variation of that would mean that it's a female that abstains. I'm sure there's other meanings to that name but that's the information given to me. And seeing how I work the international airport here, you get a lot of names from a lot of different places.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Your triggered by it. That wasn't an insult by any means or gesture if you feel it's an insult, feel free to report it. But it wasn't a insult it was a description after the fact.
> 
> Also, doing this job you will find out that you have a lot of names that come across your little tablet or whatever device you may use. So instead of trying to offend somebody and say it wrong, I like to figure out how to say it correctly and the origins of what that name may be represented.
> 
> Fatima or the variation of that would mean that it's a female that abstains. I'm sure there's other meanings to that name but that's the information given to me. And seeing how I work the international airport here, you get a lot of names from a lot of different places.


Still trying to justify the insults based on the job you do? I would like to suggest, read before you post. Like I have maintained, it’s not about you, but just do not judge based on what you know, again like I have mentioned previously, and others not sure why you’re getting so worked up on a petition that has 10 signatures so far. Being nice I guess is hard for you to to embrace change, don’t assume things you are not sure about. If you don’t like the petition give it a rest, it wasn’t written for just your opinion. If you’re so busy why bother?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Still trying to justify the insults based on the job you do? I would like to suggest, read before you post. Like I have maintained, it’s not about you, but just do not judge based on what you know, again like I have mentioned previously, and others not sure why you’re getting so worked up on a petition that has 10 signatures so far. Being nice I guess is hard for you to to embrace change, don’t assume things you are not sure about. If you don’t like the petition give it a rest, it wasn’t written for just your opinion. If you’re so busy why bother?


What insult?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Read back what you had typed!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Read back what you had typed!


Please quote the insult that I have insulted you with?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Please quote the insult that I have insulted you with?


Everyone can read what you had posted, not just me. Would you be happy with all you have said? If it was said to you?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Everyone can read what you had posted, not just me. Would you be happy with all you have said? If it was said to you?


 I'm sorry was there an insult somewhere in that quote? Cuz I didn't see it


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> I'm sorry was there an insult somewhere in that quote? Cuz I didn't see it


No worries, hope you learn something from it, and don’t judge others the same way you did. Not holding grudges. Please don’t assume before you know or have all information!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> No worries, hope you learn something from it, and don’t judge others the same way you did. Not holding grudges. Please don’t assume before you know or have all information!


If it was an insult feel free to report it, but you won't because it wasn't.

Just like you failed to repost it when I asked you to because you know there was no insult.


----------



## Pancho 0908 (Nov 15, 2017)

Uberbefair said:


> Unions are needs to protect jobs and hold pay masters accountable, Uber is reigning without any of this, in a y’a that’s not a bad thing if they’re responsible. Agreed with the comment, a union is not needed for change!


Of course not, what we really need is quorum to make it happen! Everything else is BS!


----------



## Pancho 0908 (Nov 15, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> I don't know when and where the Seattle drivers protested but they did it somewhere because the govt stepped in and regulated rideshare in Seattle. The result of the regulation is a large pay increase for the drivers as well as new protections against unjust firings.


And as far as I'm concerned the Seattle drivers didn't have a bloody union!


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Sure, justify the way you want it. I will not report, based on how you have responded. I am not here to get you banned, remember the question about the bigger picture? That’s what I am here for. Nothing personal. Hoping you won’t offend or continue to offend others the way you have done to me. It’s not about me either, and I don’t know what snake oil is, if you can let me know what it is. Thanks 😊


----------



## Pancho 0908 (Nov 15, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Nevermind... Protest not petition. Not quite the same.


Exactly!👊🏻💪🏻


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Pancho 0908 said:


> Of course not, what we really need is quorum to make it happen! Everything else is BS!


💯 thanks for your feedback. Hoping for a better outcome! Chantage starts with us. Not easily done!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Pancho 0908 said:


> Exactly!👊🏻💪🏻


Petitions are not nearly as effective as protesting.

Protesting has all but shut down freight going in and out of California at certain ports. Physical action, hopefully peacefully, is really the only way to go.

Petitions are a political game. The drivers have no political backing because Uber has taken care of that monetarily in the right times and at the right places.

That's precisely why there's not any petitions in the works that going to change anything at this point in time.

The general public will never get behind it because they get their rides for cheap, so why would they go against it just to have their affairs raised even more than what they already have been?

The drivers at a hole even worldwide, could sign the petition it's not going to do much because there is no action physically to make Uber or any kind of political governing body any kind of headache other than a piece of paper.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Pancho 0908 said:


> Exactly!👊🏻💪🏻


I respect your opinion, change happens when people are together, whether if that’s an in person protest or otherwise. Freehand to corps like Uber and staying silent does not help regardless if you’re in person or electronic!


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Petitions are not nearly as effective as protesting.
> 
> Protesting has all but shut down freight going in and out of California at certain ports. Physical action, hopefully peacefully, is really the only way to go.
> 
> ...


I understand your logic, however don’t write people you don’t know about with judgement, you’re not even sure about. The more we raise the voice whether it’s small or large, is when change may happen. You never know, trying is better than personal insults. That’s not the goal, collectively with the Uber driver fraternity there’s discontent, that needs to be addressed. That’s the bigger picture, since you have asked me this a few times in your previous posts.


----------



## Pancho 0908 (Nov 15, 2017)

pwnzor said:


> Well, in order to actually strike, there would need to be a union of employees, which you are not.
> 
> And if you're not in the age group I described then you certainly are acting like the typical millennial/GenZ type. It's unfortunate that you've fallen into the mindset where you feel you are owed anything.
> 
> ...


Bla, bla, bla, bla, bla........


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> I understand your logic, however don’t write people you don’t know about with judgement, you’re not even sure about. The more we raise the voice whether it’s small or large, is when change may happen. You never know, trying is better than personal insults. That’s not the goal, collectively with the Uber driver fraternity there’s discontent, that needs to be addressed. That’s the bigger picture, since you have asked me this a few times in your previous posts.


Here again the only judging I did was by the name Fatima being a female.

Last I checked females do not need support pouch.

Which brings me back to the point that unless your name is Fatima and you have balls, you don't need a support pouch.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> I understand your logic, however don’t write people you don’t know about with judgement, you’re not even sure about. The more we raise the voice whether it’s small or large, is when change may happen. You never know, trying is better than personal insults. That’s not the goal, collectively with the Uber driver fraternity there’s discontent, that needs to be addressed. That’s the bigger picture, since you have asked me this a few times in your previous posts.


Here again the only judging I did was by the name Fatima being a female.

Last I checked females don't have balls.

Unless your name is Fatima and you are a transvestite then you would need a support pouch. But I did not call you that.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Here again the only judging I did was by the name Fatima being a female.


All I did was post the petition here, I didn’t call you names. Again, like I said the fight is not with you. You can read back, for what you posted. I am not the judge, an ant, a cockroach or someone with snake oil. I won’t mention other words for the sake of your words. It’s okay to take a minute or two before you post without offending people other than you and me. I am not holding any grudges with you. Hope you had not offended others with your comments.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Here again the only judging I did was by the name Fatima being a female.
> 
> Last I checked females don't have balls.
> 
> Unless your name is Fatima and you are a transvestite then you would need a support pouch. But I did not call you that.


And hoping you’re still learning. We are not talking about genitals here, it’s a petition, if you don’t like it, rest the case. The more you say about what you have said, not only it’s irrelevant, but pretty offensive in case you’re not sure and insensitive to that!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> All I did was post the petition here, I didn’t call you names. Again, like I said the fight is not with you. You can read back, for what you posted. I am not the judge, an ant, a cockroach or someone with snake oil. I won’t mention other words for the sake of your words. It’s okay to take a minute or two before you post without offending people other than you and me. I am not holding any grudges with you. Hope you had not offended others with your comments.


See, not knowing what an ant is here only solidifies the fact that you have no clue of what you got into when you join this form. You just came right in spreading your little petition without even knowing the atmosphere of this forum. Even your other thread has got nothing but push back. Have you not learned anything?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> See, not knowing what an ant is here only solidifies the fact that you have no clue of what you got into when you join this form. You just came right in spreading your little petition without even knowing the atmosphere of this forum. Even your other thread has got nothing but push back. Have you not learned anything?


If you think you’re a six good teacher, why would you use offensive words? I joined the forum to post the petition, what’s wrong with that? Do we all need to get your permission in a free country? Why do judge people, if someone is different from you? Why do you need to be so rude?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Good teacher? You clearly haven't learned this ain't the place for your petition. You wasted a full day arguing back and forth to where you could have been spending time somewhere else that would have been more profitable. 

That should have been pretty prevalent in your first two pages of your first thread you started.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> See, not knowing what an ant is here only solidifies the fact that you have no clue of what you got into when you join this form. You just came right in spreading your little petition without even knowing the atmosphere of this forum. Even your other thread has got nothing but push back. Have you not learned anything?
> [/QUOTE





W00dbutcher said:


> Good teacher? You clearly haven't learned this ain't the place for your petition. You wasted a full day arguing back and forth to where you could have been spending time somewhere else that would have been more profitable.
> 
> That should have been pretty prevalent in your first two pages of your first thread you started.


I am not here for profit. I’m here for justice, Justice was never won with an opinion or two. When a mass of people get impacted, it’s trickles down,
Before it’s served, the profits will try to put stops. Likewise, you could have spent the day without offending others being nice. It’s okay, justify what you can. This post was not about you, but somehow you managed to raise the profile, so thank you.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> I am not here for profit. I’m here for justice, Justice was never won with an opinion or two. When a mass of people get impacted, it’s trickles down,
> Before it’s served, the profits will try to put stops. Likewise, you could have spent the day without offending others being nice. It’s okay, justify what you can. This post was not about you, but somehow you managed to raise the profile, so thank you.


I think you need to slow down and take a breath, your posts are getting a bit wonky.

Nobody said anything about you making money personally.

Maybe some oosa will be in order for you right now.

I have nothing to do today but laundry cocaine and hookers.

You're the one with the agenda that's wasting time not me.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> I think you need to slow down and take a breath, your posts are getting a bit wonky.
> 
> Nobody said anything about you making money personally.
> 
> ...


Sure, enjoy whatever you do. Agenda is Uber exploiting people that are our own. if you don’t agree, no need to respond. Hope you’re not going to offend anyone else other than just me!


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Good teacher? You clearly haven't learned this ain't the place for your petition. You wasted a full day arguing back and forth to where you could have been spending time somewhere else that would have been more profitable.
> 
> That should have been pretty prevalent in your first two pages of your first thread you started.


This is where you said to spend time that is profitable, reiterating the petition or me coming here was not for profit. Response, to the thread above!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Ya I'm gonna change it to 4 days. 

I was being nice with 7.

Now I'm being mean!

LSHMSFOAIDMT



Uberbefair said:


> This is where you said to spend time that is profitable, reiterating the petition or me coming here was not for profit. Response, to the thread above!


You might know English , but in that context it was time promoting the agenda, not money that was in reference to profit.

Which brings me to the fact your understand of what your calling insults is the lack of understanding of anecdotal references.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

So which of you two won this pissing contest?

I don’t think in my time on UP, I read two members going back and forth so much. Actually correction, I stopped reading awhile back, I think 3-4 pages ago when you guys started this.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Ya I'm gonna change it to 4 days.
> 
> I was being nice with 7.
> 
> ...


Sure, again self justify, assuming others can’t speak or write English like you do by default. That’s not the goal, English is a language, just because you’re able to use to use slangs understood by people tou know does not mean you are saying what’s relevant to a post. I guess ignorance is bliss, being the judge and jury on high moral grounds can be bad, specially when you’re not sensitive or privy.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Invisible said:


> So which of you two won this pissing contest?
> 
> I don’t think in my time on UP, I read two members going back and forth so much. Actually correction, I stopped reading awhile back, I think 3-4 pages ago when you guys started this.


I think I pissed 3 times now.

I'm just having fun wasting the time clearly that could have spent somewhere else promoting her agenda.

Every time I throw my hook out I get a bite.


I got 20 more minutes till my laundry is done. Then it's s hooker and cocaine time.

And when that starts, ain't got time for this.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> So which of you two won this pissing contest?
> 
> I don’t think in my time on UP, I read two members going back and forth so much. Actually correction, I stopped reading awhile back, I think 3-4 pages ago when you guys started this.


Don’t blame you, most tripe directed here by an insensitive, wasn’t your fault, even after so many insults and racial subtleties, he is still commenting but I have no option but to respond. Sorry if this was a nuisance, not my goal.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> I think I pissed 3 times now.
> 
> I'm just having fun wasting the time clearly that could have spent somewhere else promoting her agenda.
> 
> ...


LOL! Oh so you’re going fishing after your laundry?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> I think I pissed 3 times now.
> 
> I'm just having fun wasting the time clearly that could have spent somewhere else promoting her agenda.
> 
> ...


That says a lot about your posts, enjoy pissing in to the wind!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Invisible said:


> LOL! Oh so you’re going fishing after your laundry?


Going, no. Just waiting on the bait to arrive.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> That says a lot about your posts, enjoy pissing in to the wind!


What exactly does urinary relief have to do with pissing in the wind? Most people piss in the toilet.

who's judging people now might I add?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> What exactly does urinary relief have to do with pissing in the wind? Most people piss in the toilet.
> 
> who's judging people now might I add?


No one asked tour for cocaine addiction, hookers and pissing habits. The post was not about that. Again, since tou asked: pissing I. To the wind is:

Undertaking a task in such a way as to make undesirable consequence to yourself likely, when avoiding those consequences would have been easily achieved by a simple change in direction.

since you’re good with google searching, try that first without expecting people who post here to know what an ant means, so that can solidify whatever you think is relevant! 🤩 taking IQ to the next level here


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> No one asked tour for cocaine addiction, hookers and pissing habits. The post was not about that. Again, since tou asked: pissing I. To the wind is:
> 
> Undertaking a task in such a way as to make undesirable consequence to yourself likely, when avoiding those consequences would have been easily achieved by a simple change in direction.
> 
> since you’re good with google searching, try that first without expecting people who post here to know what an ant means, so that can solidify whatever you think is relevant! 🤩 taking IQ to the next level here


You don't know what an ant is, now do ya?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> You don't know what an ant is, now do ya?


That’s really hard to figure out when you’re pissing in to the wind 😀


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> That’s really hard to figure out when you’re pissing in to the wind 😀


See you don't have a clue what an ant is.

Lol 

And what exactly does pissing into the wind have anything to do with an ant


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> See you don't have a clue what an ant is.
> 
> Lol


Seen enough of you, so don’t need to 🤣


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Seen enough of you, so don’t need to 🤣


Quit avoiding a question.
what is an ant?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Quit avoiding a question.
> what is an ant?


😂 ask yourself, and look in the mirror. Ants generally work in colonies, how many questions you avoided, including sexist and racist comments?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> 😂 ask yourself, and look in the mirror. Ants generally work in colonies, how many questions you avoided, including sexist and racist comments?


 I'm sorry please post your sexist and racist comments that I have made to you?

Clearly you have no idea what an ant is. You would have answered that question very quickly and precisely with the correct answer pertaining to this forum.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Congratulations you got 14 signers on your petition!

just think how many more you would have had if you actually went somewhere and did something other than sit here all day long and go back and forth with me. Lmao

That was what I meant but you could have spent your time more profitably somewhere else.

Enjoy your agenda....


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Ill check back in a few days.... 

"Trixie wait up, damn girl!"


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Congratulations you got 14 signers on your petition!
> 
> just think how many more you would have had if you actually went somewhere and did something other than sit here all day long and go back and forth with me. Lmao
> 
> ...


Well, the signings are getting higher thanks to you, keep posting and we will see where this gets to. Thanks again. I really appreciate your work!


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> I'm sorry please post your sexist and racist comments that I have made to you?
> 
> Clearly you have no idea what an ant is. You would have answered that question very quickly and precisely with the correct answer pertaining to this forum.


If you re-read the posts, you’ll see what I am talking about, being high on coke 😂 it’ll be hard


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

pwnzor said:


> Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me.
> 
> Fool me 6,000 times... well... you get the idea.
> 
> Plenty of real jobs for people who want to actually WORK instead of sitting on their ass and complaining about how bad they are at being a contractor.


How the heck do you know what jobs are available in his country? You subscribe to Bloomberg financials? Yup. I almost forgot.


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> How the heck do you know what jobs are available in his country? You subscribe to Bloomberg financials? Yup. I almost forgot.


I personally employ 180 people in a competitive job market. My vendors and contractors in other states do as well. 

We have good relationships and are always looking for hard working people. Most of the complainers I see on this forum wouldn't even be considered, but you never know.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

pwnzor said:


> I personally employ 180 people in a competitive job market. My vendors and contractors in other states do as well.
> 
> We have good relationships and are always looking for hard working people. Most of the complainers I see on this forum wouldn't even be considered, but you never know.


Funny how when complaining about lack of pay, some people have the audacity to judge others and assume everyone is lazy. Such arrogance, I wonder what it’s like to be working for someone like you, who appears to prejudge people, I feel so bad for those 180 people. I am also wondering why do you keep posting comments in a forum where Uber drivers share their ideas, and you had repeatedly said that’s not Ben a real job, so what’s the motive? You are the only hard working honest person here that can insult anyone who wants to say anything or share ideas?


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

pwnzor said:


> I personally employ 180 people in a competitive job market. My vendors and contractors in other states do as well.
> 
> We have good relationships and are always looking for hard working people. Most of the complainers I see on this forum wouldn't even be considered, but you never know.


And you still manage the time to come on this forum to politically correct a total stranger about their work ethics? You must really think highly of your opinions. Maybe it's a slow week for you guys. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> And you still manage the time to come on this forum to politically correct a total stranger about their work ethics? You must really think highly of your opinions. Maybe it's a slow week for you guys. 🤷‍♂️


Not politically correct, a stranger, nope, he has been active all day yesterday throwing all kinds of tantrums, insults, if you go back in the threads it’s there to be seen


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Not politically correct, a stranger, nope, he has been active all day yesterday throwing all kinds of tantrums, insults, if you go back in the threads it’s there to be seen


Well who the heck is managing his 180 employees while he's posting on the forum all day? Sounds like his work ethics are worse than his employees. Maybe we should all quit Uber and work for him.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Well who the heck is managing his 180 employees while he's posting on the forum all day? Sounds like his work ethics are worse than his employees. Maybe we should all quit Uber and work for him.


Ha ha good one. Hopefully he is able to manage himself rather than slandering Uber drivers as lazy, or some other insult!


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

I have more than enough UberX trips (~9k) with pax to know what works for me in my market, and in the past two months I have done more than enough deliveries to learn what works for me. Deliveries are chump change. If you aren't burning gas, have a safe place to park that is near a variety of restaurants, and plenty of time, you can earn so-so grocery money doing UberEats. But you have to have a lot of time and patience. At least with pax I KNOW that if I have two hours to kill, I can put 40-60 bucks on my account. Not so with Eats. That 40-60 could take all day, but I work around other things. I have things to do in the car, and I often work in my garage until I get a delivery ping, I'm very close to about a dozen restaurants including multiple fast food joints, 5 Guys, Starbucks, chix fila, etc.

So in my market, unless you are running multiple apps, deliveries are pathetic, but an OK side gig if you take a break from the REAL side gig that is UberX.


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

Uberbefair said:


> Hopefully he is able to manage himself rather than slandering Uber drivers as lazy, or some other insult!


The great thing about being in charge is that I have managers to handle the employees for me. You might want to familiarize yourself with a dictionary. Slanderous statements are false. I've only said things that are true, while you lot have inferred the rest. 

Not a slow week at all, we're half way through our third record-breaking year in a row. Thanks for your concern.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

pwnzor said:


> The great thing about being in charge is that I have managers to handle the employees for me. You might want to familiarize yourself with a dictionary. Slanderous statements are false. I've only said things that are true, while you lot have inferred the rest.
> 
> Not a slow week at all, we're half way through our third record-breaking year in a row. Thanks for your concern.


Thank you for clarifying things up for everyone. Do you mind sharing what your interests is in what ride share drivers are complaining about? Wouldn't your time be better spent on the golf course if everything at work is taken care of?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Thank you for clarifying things up for everyone. Do you mind sharing what your interests is in what ride share drivers are complaining about? Wouldn't your time be better spent on the golf course if everything at work is taken care of?





pwnzor said:


> The great thing about being in charge is that I have managers to handle the employees for me. You might want to familiarize yourself with a dictionary. Slanderous statements are false. I've only said things that are true, while you lot have inferred the rest.
> 
> Not a slow week at all, we're half way through our third record-breaking year in a row. Thanks for your concern.


Still not given up trolling by the looks of it. Since you are doing a real job, and Uber drivers are lazy, and as per your suggestion slanderous, kindly get back to your imaginary job, and feel better with whatever you do. If you think you’re privileged and here to belittle people who makes much less then you are nothing but a bully/ troll. Now being a bully is a bit a real job 🤙


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Thank you for clarifying things up for everyone. Do you mind sharing what your interests is in what ride share drivers are complaining about? Wouldn't your time be better spent on the golf course if everything at work is taken care of?


Nicely said, too civilized for a bully!


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> I am not clamouring for W2 wages, I have done my dues but continuous exploitation after 6000 deliveries, I am convinced enough with evidence that the Uber platform is milking people to become nw kind of thinking slaves. Slave is the key word here, not profit.


So:

You've been exploited continuously for over 6,000 deliveries and yet you continue to utilize the app?

Do you know the definition of insanity?

By the way, slaves can not and could not win their freedom by deleting an app.

You throw around the slavery thingy with abandon without actually living through the horrors of slavery.

Have you no shame?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uber
[QUOTE="Uberbefair said:


> Uber has managed to dwindle the pay out for hard working drivers by their high handed treatment of customers, restaurants and drivers. Please support the cause, as this will help all of us. We need a stronger voice, can’t let one company dictate how we live!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read the petition twice.

Seems the action items are:

Hold Uber accountable, and,

Stop the city from issuing parking tickets to independent contractors.

What do you think, a fair reading of the petition?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> So:
> 
> You've been exploited continuously for over 6,000 deliveries and yet you continue to utilize the app?
> 
> ...


Thanks for making the assumption, did I ever say I am still continuing to drive or stopped? You are asking a question with an assumption and posting something tou have judged prior to me answering, if you want to know, I can tell you, I want to to co tribute for change. I stopped driving until the pay is better. Anything else?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> Read the petition twice.
> 
> Seems the action items are:
> 
> ...


What do you think? Since you have read the petition?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> So:
> 
> You've been exploited continuously for over 6,000 deliveries and yet you continue to utilize the app?
> 
> ...


So you are judging me for using the slavery word? Have you lived through living as a real slave or no? If you haven’t, not sure why you are asking me something you are not able to relate to either. Based on the circumstances and after talking to many eats drivers over the years, most feel exploited and continuing to work as a lot of folks don’t have much choices based on their circumstances, who are you and I to jjudge?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Thanks for making the assumption, did I ever say I am still continuing to drive or stopped? You are asking a question with an assumption and posting something tou have judged prior to me answering, if you want to know, I can tell you, I want to to co tribute for change. I stopped driving until the pay is better. Anything else?


Yep.

When did you finally realize you were being exploited?

6,000 deliveries is a lot of exploitation.

Were you a profitable driver?

What was your dollar to km ratio?

How will you know when the pay is better?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> What do you think? Since you have read the petition?


A bunch of rambling.

Calls for action gotta be concise and actionable.

Holding Uber accountable? All the complaints are in the power of the contractor to solve, except benefits.

Complaints about parking tickets was mentioned more than any other item.

Why don't you start your own petition.

Hooking your wagon to that donkey of a petition was a mistake.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> Yep.
> 
> When did you finally realize you were being exploited?
> 
> ...


I kept details on how much gas I used, how many kilometres were driven, how much I got paid. The math was easy, overall, I found after 6000 deliveries as tou kept pointing out, yes I did do it, math didn’t add up, and it’s exploitation. For those don’t have many choices, I’m not going to prejudge them, but Uber is a raw deal meaning not profitable in your words. Parking tickets car repairs are not even I. The equation, if you add these it’s a lot worse. Workers have no rights, only freedom to stop whenever they want or start whenever they feel like. That line alone does not cut it, overall Uber’s getting rich beyond what you can imagine, and unless governments intervene it will get worse. Specially when Uber had paid millions to politicians to get to where they wanted to be. One being profitable over another driver is not the point, since Uber has taken I er many existing companies and become a monopoly that’s not a good thing. Hope I have answered what you needed to know!


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> A bunch of rambling.
> 
> Calls for action gotta be concise and actionable.
> 
> ...


More prejudgments, did you start the petition or I did?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> I kept details on how much gas I used, how many kilometres were driven, how much I got paid. The math was easy, overall, I found after 6000 deliveries as tou kept pointing out, yes I did do it, math didn’t add up, and it’s exploitation. For those don’t have many choices, I’m not going to prejudge them, but Uber is a raw deal meaning not profitable in your words. Parking tickets car repairs are not even I. The equation, if you add these it’s a lot worse. Workers have no rights, only freedom to stop whenever they want or start whenever they feel like. That line alone does not cut it, overall Uber’s getting rich beyond what you can imagine, and unless governments intervene it will get worse. Specially when Uber had paid millions to politicians to get to where they wanted to be. One being profitable over another driver is not the point, since Uber has taken I er many existing companies and become a monopoly that’s not a good thing. Hope I have answered what you needed to know!


The most profitable freedom of an independent contractor is liberal use of the decline button.

Small businesses and independent contractors go out of business at a surprising rate.

Uber has no responsibility to prop up unprofitable contractors.

Unprofitable contractors have a choice:

1. Remain unprofitable,

2. Delete the app,

3. Experiment, learn and adapt and become profitable, or 

4.  Sign silly petitions and hope for the best.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> The most profitable freedom of an independent contractor is liberal use of the decline button.
> 
> Small businesses and independent contractors go out of business at a surprising rate.
> 
> ...


I respect your opinion, I didn’t ask you to sign the petition. If your point of view is what you had posted, no issues. If someone writes a petition to address the grievances they’ve experienced and you don’t like it because it does not agree with your point of view, why can’t you let it go and move on? Anything to say about Uber paying politicians world over to get their business model to bypass laws that are there for you and me?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> More prejudgments, did you start the petition or I did?


Yu funy.

I stated I read the petition twice and you replied asking what I thought about the petition.

That was less than 45 minutes ago.

I gave you my opinion.

Seems you were offended.

Ha Ha!

Yu funy andd incane.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> Yu funy.
> 
> I stated I read the petition twice and you replied asking what I thought about the petition.
> 
> ...


No worries, you’re funny in my eyes too. Not sure why you are so worked up for a petition that you don’t agree with. Moving on will save your time, besides, did you have an answer for Uber’s bribes to politicians? Or is that something you’re happy with? Being above the law is not acceptable to most right thinking people so wondering what you though since you read the petition multiple times?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> No worries, you’re funny in my eyes too. Not sure why you are so worked up for a petition that you don’t agree with. Moving on will save your time, besides, did you have an answer for Uber’s bribes to politicians? Or is that something you’re happy with? Being above the law is not acceptable to most right thinking people so wondering what you though since you read the petition multiple times?


Everyone with extra money bribes politicians from the city dog catcher all the way up to the leader of the UN.

Frankly, you have been whipping a dead horse of a petition forever it seems. The vast majority of posters on this thread disagree with you, yet you continue.

Why don't you "move on?"


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> Everyone with extra money bribes politicians from the city dog catcher all the way up to the leader of the UN.
> 
> Frankly, you have been whipping a dead horse of a petition forever it seems. The vast majority of posters on this thread disagree with you, yet you continue.
> 
> Why don't you "move on?"


So do you represent the vast majority? Have spoken to all of them to come to your prejudged conclusion based on your assumptions?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> Everyone with extra money bribes politicians from the city dog catcher all the way up to the leader of the UN.
> 
> Frankly, you have been whipping a dead horse of a petition forever it seems. The vast majority of posters on this thread disagree with you, yet you continue.
> 
> Why don't you "move on?"


For you to even assume the word “everyone”, have you had insights from everyone? Everyone with extra money bribing politicians, wow 🤩 tou think everyone thinks like you? Now that’s funny 😄


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> So do you represent the vast majority? Have spoken to all of them to come to your prejudged conclusion based on your assumptions?


Prejudged conclusion?

I read the petition twice.

It sucks.

And you support it.

Enough said.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> For you to even assume the word “everyone”, have you had insights from everyone? Everyone with extra money bribing politicians, wow 🤩 tou think everyone thinks like you? Now that’s funny 😄


Ha Ha!

So, it seems like you don't have extra money.

Unprofitable contractor begging for protection.

You gotta pay for that protection.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> Prejudged conclusion?
> 
> I read the petition twice.
> 
> ...


So this thread is about the petition, if you don’t like it why don’t you move on? You’re still writing here and not being able to answer the questions I have asked you, and just saying it sucks solves everything. Kindly don’t use the word everyone, when you are posting an opinion of your own. You don’t represent everyone, no one does. 😂


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> Ha Ha!
> 
> So, it seems like you don't have extra money.
> 
> ...


More prejudgments, if you are happy with what you have, why bother writing? You enjoy others not having much? Well in-line with Ubers philosophy, want to rest your case or you want to continue? Laying it bare, give it a rest!


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> So this thread is about the petition, if you don’t like it why don’t you move on? You’re still writing here and not being able to answer the questions I have asked you, and just saying it sucks solves everything. Kindly don’t use the word everyone, when you are posting an opinion of your own. You don’t represent everyone, no one does. 😂


I have read through the whole thread and you have not produced a compelling argument as to why anyone would sign such a ridiculous petition.

Good luck with your endeavor to get more than 27 signatories.

Seems the goal of a hundred signatories is a pipe dream.

OMG, the provincial authorities and PM Trudeau are gonna be overwhelmed by a petition with 100 signatures.

Legislative action or Executive branch regulations are surely to follow within a fortnight.

I would say you have become tedious and boring, but that was evident within your first ten posts.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> More prejudgments, if you are happy with what you have, why bother writing? You enjoy others not having much? Well in-line with Ubers philosophy, want to rest your case or you want to continue? Laying it bare, give it a rest!


I gotta admit,

Been a while since a troll got so much attention.

Reminds me of the July 4th strike thread.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> I have read through the whole thread and you have not produced a compelling argument as to why anyone would sign such a ridiculous petition.
> 
> Good luck with your endeavor to get more than 27 signatories.
> 
> ...


Good that you bothered to read it multiple times, and not sure if I would read something that many times even if I am bored. I am not saying it will succeed nor fail, however with skeptics and deterrents like you, this world never changed. With an optimistic outlook one failure does not decide the rest of the success. One company able to enslave so many around the world is an issue, decline button and starting at your own time and calling it off when you’re tired does not solve it. It’s much more than that, but I am guessing, you won’t comprehend. This thread is about the petition, whether if it’s useless or not, you’re not the judge, god forbid you can get anywhere close to a, Jury. 😂. I never claimed it’ll be a success, but if you want to keep amplifying a petition that’s irrelevant thank you for your effort, in your words, I appreciate you supporting a lost cause. Cheers


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> I gotta admit,
> 
> Been a while since a troll got so much attention.
> 
> Reminds me of the July 4th strike thread.


Wow you’ve got scars from the past, I’m sorry you feel that way, but this has nothing to do with you. You voluntarily got yourself involved in a thread you don’t agree with, you have the choice to not say anything. Too bad right! Just like the decline button. Good for you!


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Good that you bothered to read it multiple times, and not sure if I would read something that many times even if I am bored. I am not saying it will succeed nor fail, however with skeptics and deterrents like you, this world never changed. With an optimistic outlook one failure does not decide the rest of the success. One company able to enslave so many around the world is an issue, decline button and starting at your own time and calling it off when you’re tired does not solve it. It’s much more than that, but I am guessing, you won’t comprehend. This thread is about the petition, whether if it’s useless or not, you’re not the judge, god forbid you can get anywhere close to a, Jury. 😂. I never claimed it’ll be a success, but if you want to keep amplifying a petition that’s irrelevant thank you for your effort, in your words, I appreciate you supporting a lost cause. Cheers


LOL.

Yu Funy.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Wow you’ve got scars from the past, I’m sorry you feel that way, but this has nothing to do with you. You voluntarily got yourself involved in a thread you don’t agree with, you have the choice to not say anything. Too bad right! Just like the decline button. Good for you!


LOL.

Yu funy, booring and teedious.

Ocay, not funy.

Jist booring, teedious and incane.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> LOL.
> 
> Yu funy, booring and teedious.


And you are so interesting and meticulous, compelling arguments, 😂 genious!


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> And you are so interesting and meticulous, compelling arguments, 😂 genious!


Tell me which argument was not compelling,

Funy troll.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> Tell me which argument was not compelling,
> 
> Funy troll.


😂 you don’t like the petition for starters, so that argument, alone… is that enough?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> 😂 you don’t like the petition for starters, so that argument, alone… is that enough?


LOL.

Have you ever read it?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> LOL.
> 
> Have you ever read it?





Judge and Jury said:


> LOL.
> 
> Have you ever read it?


who is the troll? Did you write or I did?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> 😂 you don’t like the petition for starters, so that argument, alone… is that enough?


I give up.

The troll wins.

At least I'm hoping you're a troll.

The alternative is saddening.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> I give up.
> 
> The troll wins.
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting it go. Trolls don’t win, because you weren’t able to troll 👍


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Thanks for letting it go. Trolls don’t win, because you weren’t able to troll 👍


Again, and finally, why don't you create your own petition.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> Again, and finally, why don't you create your own petition.


Thanks for your response, did you create this petition for you to be so upset? Or are you still trolling for lack a better reason?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Uberbefair said:


> Thanks for letting it go. Trolls don’t win, because you weren’t able to troll 👍


New member (joined 2 days ago)
114 posts in 2 days. (That's the definition of troll.)
Way to go ... the perfect way to gain support and make friends.
Congrats.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Uberbefair said:


> Uber has managed to dwindle the pay out for hard working drivers by their high handed treatment of customers, restaurants and drivers. Please support the cause, as this will help all of us. We need a stronger voice, can’t let one company dictate how we live!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your post isn't about 'PAY' and does not belong in this section.
There is a forum here for ADVOCACY, specifically for posting info about advocating for change. Anyone looking for information on getting involved in advocacy efforts will be looking there for posts like yours. Advocacy


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> New member (joined 2 days ago)
> 114 posts in 2 days. (That's the definition of troll.)
> Way to go ... the perfect way to gain support and make friends.
> Congrats.


Thanks for your support, and observation.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Your post isn't about 'PAY' and does not belong in this section.
> There is a forum here for ADVOCACY, specifically for posting info about advocating for change. Anyone looking for information on getting involved in advocacy efforts will be looking there for posts like yours. Advocacy


Thé post is about pay, or I wouldn’t have written that! Holding Uber accountable for a living wage is a nothing but about pay and money matters, not sure how you came to your conclusion. Does not seem bias at all.


----------



## Samthebam (Nov 20, 2017)

pwnzor said:


> I personally employ 180 people in a competitive job market. My vendors and contractors in other states do as well.
> 
> We have good relationships and are always looking for hard working people. Most of the complainers I see on this forum wouldn't even be considered, but you never know.


I believe this guy is so arrogant and the way he judge people simply tells me he’s such a loser he can’t even manage himself let alone managing 180 people. I’m sure he’s so lazy possibly doesn’t even have a car most likely takes a bus everywhere in which case possibly does anyone pays the fare often, likely living off food stamps or maybe he’s the guy standing on the road under the bridge asking people for change and the uber people are giving him $.25 or a dollar and he’s pissed off of that. I’m pretty sure all of the 180 people are standing under the bridge. I am pretty sure that’s his reality. I’ve owned a limo company for over 25 years and I get a bunch of these suckers who are no good for nothing so I can tell just by his language how much of an arrogant he is.


----------



## Judgeetox (Oct 29, 2015)

I’ll help you stop Uber’s exploitation of its APP users. Simple.
Down at the bottom of the contract Uber provides to users of its APP is the option to AGREE to the terms of said contract, or DO NOT AGREE. Tap the option you wish. There. If you feel the contract is exploitative, don’t agree to the terms! If you agree with the terms, yet still feel exploited, whose fault is it?


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> I am not clamouring for W2 wages, I have done my dues but continuous exploitation after 6000 deliveries, I am convinced enough with evidence that the Uber platform is milking people to become nw kind of thinking slaves. Slave is the key word here, not profit.


You're such a drama queen. _Actual_ slaves can not leave. _You_ can. The job you're contracted to do will never be the nirvana you crave, so you might as well leave to do something else.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

dgates01 said:


> You're such a drama queen. _Actual_ slaves can not leave. _You_ can. The job you're contracted to do will never be the nirvana you crave, so you might as well leave to do something else.


And you are arguing about different type of slavery? Who’s the drama queen, here? 😂


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> And you are arguing about different type of slavery? Who’s the drama queen, here? 😂


I'm not the one with 120 posts in 3 days. That's quite a lot of drama there, little buddy.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

dgates01 said:


> I'm not the one with 120 posts in 3 days. That's quite a lot of drama there, little buddy.


And your issue is?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Judgeetox said:


> I’ll help you stop Uber’s exploitation of its APP users. Simple.
> Down at the bottom of the contract Uber provides to users of its APP is the option to AGREE to the terms of said contract, or DO NOT AGREE. Tap the option you wish. There. If you feel the contract is exploitative, don’t agree to the terms! If you agree with the terms, yet still feel exploited, whose fault is it?


Like installing a software, since Uber claims to be a technology company as opposed to feeding people and transporting goods. If you don’t agree you can’t install any software, not just Uber’s app. If you install a software and you get hacked because the developer exploited you, by hacking in to your system who’s fault is it? The point, ethical companies and unethical ones, who exploits and others do business while providing you a great service. DIFFERENCE 😂


----------



## Judgeetox (Oct 29, 2015)

Uberbefair said:


> Like installing a software, since Uber claims to be a technology company as opposed to feeding people and transporting goods. If you don’t agree you can’t install any software, not just Uber’s app. If you install a software and you get hacked because the developer exploited you, by hacking in to your system who’s fault is it? The point, ethical companies and unethical ones, who exploits and others do business while providing you a great service. DIFFERENCE 😂


You’re grasping at straws. The terms of the contract are laid out in plain English. You agree, you use the APP; you don’t agree, ypu don’t use the app. If you won’t take the time to read a contract before you sign (agree), there’s no point in complaining about the terms.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Judgeetox said:


> You’re grasping at straws. The terms of the contract are laid out in plain English. You agree, you use the APP; you don’t agree, ypu don’t use the app. If you won’t take the time to read a contract before you sign (agree), there’s no point in complaining about the terms.


Uber can do so much better, be a little ethical. Not too much or asking them to over pay us, which I understand. Paying a living wage is their responsibility. They are taking billions while the ones that are driving get a raw deal. They can choose to be a little fair, no? Too much of an ask?


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

Samthebam said:


> I believe this guy is so arrogant and the way he judge people simply tells me he’s such a loser he can’t even manage himself let alone managing 180 people. I’m sure he’s so lazy possibly doesn’t even have a car most likely takes a bus everywhere in which case possibly does anyone pays the fare often, likely living off food stamps or maybe he’s the guy standing on the road under the bridge asking people for change and the uber people are giving him $.25 or a dollar and he’s pissed off of that. I’m pretty sure all of the 180 people are standing under the bridge. I am pretty sure that’s his reality. I’ve owned a limo company for over 25 years and I get a bunch of these suckers who are no good for nothing so I can tell just by his language how much of an arrogant he is.


Your grammar and diction are impeccable. Truly, yours is the blessed existence, owning a "limo company" for over 25 years. Every idiot with a spare car owns a limo company. 

Just because I'm standing under a bridge, doesn't mean I'm not employing 180 people who make more than you do. Somebody has to be down here under this bridge, collecting all these checks, benefits, paid vacations and profit sharing. 

It's rough out here.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

pwnzor said:


> Your grammar and diction are impeccable. Truly, yours is the blessed existence, owning a "limo company" for over 25 years. Every idiot with a spare car owns a limo company.
> 
> Just because I'm standing under a bridge, doesn't mean I'm not employing 180 people who make more than you do. Somebody has to be down here under this bridge, collecting all these checks, benefits, paid vacations and profit sharing.
> 
> It's rough out here.


😂 that hit him hard, poor fella 😀


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

pwnzor said:


> Your grammar and diction are impeccable. Truly, yours is the blessed existence, owning a "limo company" for over 25 years. Every idiot with a spare car owns a limo company.
> 
> Just because I'm standing under a bridge, doesn't mean I'm not employing 180 people who make more than you do. Somebody has to be down here under this bridge, collecting all these checks, benefits, paid vacations and profit sharing.
> 
> It's rough out here.


The way you respond in trying to garner/ get an adverse reaction is pathetic. Please go back and stand under the bridge 🤣


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

pwnzor said:


>


😝 lost for words, are y’a?


----------



## Judgeetox (Oct 29, 2015)

Uberbefair said:


> Uber can do so much better, be a little ethical. Not too much or asking them to over pay us, which I understand. Paying a living wage is their responsibility. They are taking billions while the ones that are driving get a raw deal. They can choose to be a little fair, no? Too much of an ask?


You’re using an APP, built and operated by a less than ethical company, and trying to force them to change the terms of usage AFTER you have legally agreed to them. You’re not going to change anything. Stop. Using. The. APP.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Judgeetox said:


> You’re using an APP, built and operated by a less than ethical company, and trying to force them to change the terms of usage AFTER you have legally agreed to them. You’re not going to change anything. Stop. Using. The. APP.


Thanks for your wisdom and advise, do you drive for Uber? If you are I have a few questions for you, when you’re ready! 👍


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Uber’s exploitation of customers, drivers, restaurants needs to stop. Please support the petition to hold Uber accountable for their behaviour and greed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You want to hold them accountable? Quit. Right now. Get on with your life.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> The way you respond in trying to garner/ get an adverse reaction is pathetic. Please go back and stand under the bridge 🤣


The way you respond is like someone who doesn't understand sarcasm.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> You want to hold them accountable? Quit. Right now. Get on with your life.


Sure, thanks for your two cents, helps a lot!


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> The way you respond is like someone who doesn't understand sarcasm.


Above comment answers your question!


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Sure, thanks for your two cents, helps a lot!


I doubt it. Quit being a slave.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Above comment answers your question!


It might for you...but I doubt your well runs deep at all. Canadians have always had an inferiority problem...probably because most of you ancestors didn't understand what fighting for your freedom means. Best wishes...but I expect you will become a regular complainer on this board. Because you are too weak to get a real job.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> It might for you...but I doubt your well runs deep at all. Canadians have always had an inferiority problem...probably because most of you ancestors didn't understand what fighting for your freedom means. Best wishes...but I expect you will become a regular complainer on this board. Because you are too weak to get a real job.


Wow 🤩 I am hoping there will be some kind of help you access to resolve your issues. This is not about Canada and US, chill and focus on what I had done, a petition. No one asked you to pay their mortgage 😂. We all know nobody likes being a slave, you’re missing the point here big time. If you have a real job, kindly don’t comment in a forum that you think does not have anything to do with real jobs. What drivel ha ha


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Wow 🤩 I am hoping there will be some kind of help you access to resolve your issues. This is not about Canada and US, chill and focus on what I had done, a petition. No one asked you to pay their mortgage 😂. We all know nobody likes being a slave, you’re missing the point here big time. If you have a real job, kindly don’t comment in a forum that you think does not have anything to do with real jobs. What drivel ha ha


Have you submitted your petition to the Provincial Gov't or the Prime Minister?

If so, what was their response?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> Have you submitted your petition to the Provincial Gov't or the Prime Minister?
> 
> If so, what was their response?


Where did I say the petition was directly submitted to the government? As you are already aware it was done via change.org if there’s enough support it has the potential to get attention from the government if there’s enough people backing the petition, if not there won’t be any impact, does that answer your question?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Where did I say the petition was directly submitted to the government? As you are already aware it was done via change.org if there’s enough support it has the potential to get attention from the government if there’s enough people backing the petition, if not there won’t be any impact, does that answer your question?


Seems the "Decision Makers" listed on the petition include Provincial - Premier's Office, Doug Ford and the Prime Minister of Canada, Justin Trudeau.

How can they react to the petition if no one forwards it to their attention?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> Seems the "Decision Makers" listed on the petition include Provincial - Premier's Office, Doug Ford and the Prime Minister of Canada, Justin Trudeau.
> 
> How can they react to the petition if no one forwards it to their attention?


The way the petitions within change.org is if you can 100 people to sign it, change.org will feature it within their recommended petitions which has a wider reach. If the petition gets enough traction, and people sign it, it will get the attention of the provinces premiere and prime minister of Canada. If anything comes out of it, great. If it doesn’t at least have it a try.


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

comitatus1 said:


> You want to hold them accountable? Quit. Right now. Get on with your life.


Finally, somebody who understands.

GET REAL JOBS


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

pwnzor said:


> Finally, somebody who understands.
> 
> GET REAL JOBS


Curious:

What are you paying your employees?

Understand that every position has a pay scale.

What are you paying new hires?

Also, what benefits are you offering?

Are most of your employees designated as part time employees?

Or are your workers independent contractors?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> Seems the "Decision Makers" listed on the petition include Provincial - Premier's Office, Doug Ford and the Prime Minister of Canada, Justin Trudeau.
> 
> How can they react to the petition if no one forwards it to their attention?


The way the petitions within change.org is if you can 100 people to sign it, change.org will feature it within their recommended petitions which has a wider reach. If the petition gets enough traction, and people sign it, it will get the attention of the provinces premiere and prime minister of Canada. If anything comes out of it, great. If it


pwnzor said:


> Finally, somebody who understands.
> 
> GET REAL JOBS


Funny 😄 Geezer, this. If you have a real job, why bother responding to posts within an Uber forum? Your real job, ha ha real illusion perhaps?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> The way the petitions within change.org is if you can 100 people to sign it, change.org will feature it within their recommended petitions which has a wider reach. If the petition gets enough traction, and people sign it, it will get the attention of the provinces premiere and prime minister of Canada. If anything comes out of it, great. If it
> 
> Funny 😄 Geezer, this. If you have a real job, why bother responding to posts within an Uber forum? Your real job, ha ha real illusion perhaps?


LSD and magic mushrooms are ...


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> LSD and magic mushrooms are ...


If that works for you then great 👍


----------



## Judgeetox (Oct 29, 2015)

Uberbefair said:


> Thanks for your wisdom and advise, do you drive for Uber? If you are I have a few questions for you, when you’re ready! 👍


Go ahead and ask, but why can’t you answer your own questions?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Judgeetox said:


> Go ahead and ask, but why can’t you answer your own questions?


Erm… I have answered my own. Do you drive Uber?


----------



## Judgeetox (Oct 29, 2015)

Uberbefair said:


> Erm… I have answered my own. Do you drive Uber?


Not for a few years. The third or fourth time they changed the contract since 2015 was when I decided it was no longer worth even being a side gig.
That, and the realization that Uber and the other APP based gig companies pay zero corporate taxes in Canada. It makes one ponder if this model of business has any place in our country. Change can only occur if these corporations decide to operate fairly…and I don’t think they ever will.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Judgeetox said:


> Not for a few years. The third or fourth time they changed the contract since 2015 was when I decided it was no longer worth even being a side gig.
> That, and the realization that Uber and the other APP based gig companies pay zero corporate taxes in Canada. It makes one ponder if this model of business has any place in our country. Change can only occur if these corporations decide to operate fairly…and I don’t think they ever will.


So are you commenting here expecting change?


----------



## Geggex (6 mo ago)

Uberbefair said:


> Lo sfruttamento da parte di Uber di clienti, autisti, ristoranti deve finire. Sostieni la petizione per ritenere Uber responsabile del suo comportamento e della sua avidità.
> 
> https://www.change.org/p/uber-s-bus...n-canada/share_for_starters?just_created=true[/CITAZIONE]


----------



## Edddiiie (Jun 10, 2018)

Uberbefair well done mate on your elegance, patience, stamina and intelligence, not leaving out your sharp observations about some of the posters. I get these email notifications from this forum. I used to be a ride share driver and did deliveries. That's is how I originally joined this forum and I guess I never unsubscribed. This post got my attention because of the numerous notifications. You are spot on when you say the resistance the few showed have done wonders to promoting your case.

I'll just add in here briefly my experience. Profit and loss wise my case I was making well below the minimum wages. I observed a decline in fares and deliveries fees as time went on. I got the impression that Uber paid big at first, maybe even subsidised things to gain drivers. Then pulled back slowly over time with every new T&C - when they had enough drivers. I refused to be part of it.

Reading this post left me in stiches at some parts. I haven't posted here in years but to show my support and inspirations I have commented and now I will read your petition and very likely sign it.


----------



## Edddiiie (Jun 10, 2018)

I just been reading your petition and signed. I had a similar experience with a parking ticket. I wrote to the local politician and asked her to highlight this matter. I too was parked in a delivery vehicles only spot in the city to pick up an Uber order. I was standing near the car and was only there for 2 minutes and got handed out a $290 fine, what I made for the last three and half days. Thought I was a delivery vehicle delivering food.

From the local politician it went to the traffic minister. From there they clarified that Uber drivers are not driving vans or trucks. Only they are allowed to park in those spots. That was the end of it.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Edddiiie said:


> Uberbefair well done mate on your elegance, patience, stamina and intelligence, not leaving out your sharp observations about some of the posters. I get these email notifications from this forum. I used to be a ride share driver and did deliveries. That's is how I originally joined this forum and I guess I never unsubscribed. This post got my attention because of the numerous notifications. You are spot on when you say the resistance the few showed have done wonders to promoting your case.
> 
> I'll just add in here briefly my experience. Profit and loss wise my case I was making well below the minimum wages. I observed a decline in fares and deliveries fees as time went on. I got the impression that Uber paid big at first, maybe even subsidised things to gain drivers. Then pulled back slowly over time with every new T&C - when they had enough drivers. I refused to be part of it.
> 
> Reading this post left me in stiches at some parts. I haven't posted here in years but to show my support and inspirations I have commented and now I will read your petition and very likely sign it.


Perfect, thank you. Uber has become a big business. I agree, they paid big at first, got drivers to all flock to the platform, and started the squeeze. I don’t have a problem with Uber making money, every business should. We can stay silent and let them do this in their merry way. We might not be directly impacted and a lot of people on this planet who whether by choice or circumstances based their unique situations might or may not have any other alternatives. If Uber can be a little fare, I don’t believe anyone would complain. There’s more minimum wage jobs than Uber. They’re promoting the business in a way that’s voluntary, drivers are contractors. Not a bad thing. You get to choose whether you want do do it or not. I agree with all of that. The fact that stands out here is the extent to which Uber is going to exploit. Only governments can step in to hold them accountable. All we can do is, try and highlight the real social issues in small steps how it’s impacting a lot of people around the world. If a few companies take over all businesses, and start exploiting like it has always happened historically then there’s no progress being made, we are going backwards. If people are not happy how they’re being treated and highlight issues in whatever small way they can, and one day when it changes it will benefit a lot of people. I’m hoping Uber will make and effort to make it better, because they can. There’s going to be skeptics, but change didn’t happen because of those, therefore I’m optimistic. 😀. Thanks again😁


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Edddiiie said:


> I just been reading your petition and signed. I had a similar experience with a parking ticket. I wrote to the local politician and asked her to highlight this matter. I too was parked in a delivery vehicles only spot in the city to pick up an Uber order. I was standing near the car and was only there for 2 minutes and got handed out a $290 fine, what I made for the last three and half days. Thought I was a delivery vehicle delivering food.
> 
> From the local politician it went to the traffic minister. From there they clarified that Uber drivers are not driving vans or trucks. Only they are allowed to park in those spots. That was the end of it.


Thank you for signing. 👏
A situation you’re damned if you do and you’re damned if you don’t. To say that’s not fair is an understatement. Penalizing people who make an effort to work for a living, gosh I’m lost for words, and imagine how many rides hating drivers might be going through these scenarios everyday, and they lost all they made, and that too was less than minimum wage. Wow, lost for words. Criminals can reign free who exploit, the ones who work get shoved down the drain with no thoughts spared.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Wow 🤩 I am hoping there will be some kind of help you access to resolve your issues. This is not about Canada and US, chill and focus on what I had done, a petition. No one asked you to pay their mortgage 😂. We all know nobody likes being a slave, you’re missing the point here big time. If you have a real job, kindly don’t comment in a forum that you think does not have anything to do with real jobs. What drivel ha ha


Well, you are a Canadian so....as far as where I post...well, you are not going to 'trudeau' me in the least. Yes, I do have a real job...and obviously you don't. The only drivel in this forum is what is spouted by you.

Don't like Uber/Lyft? Quit being a slave...and a whiner. Grow a pair and make something of your life or shut up.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> So are you commenting here expecting change?


Like you are? And change.org is any better? You are lazy. I suggest you quit being a pansy and direct your conversation to your relevant government leaders. Not that they'll do anything...nothing worse than a complainer who wants to do so by proxy. You're pathetic.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Edddiiie said:


> I just been reading your petition and signed. I had a similar experience with a parking ticket. I wrote to the local politician and asked her to highlight this matter. I too was parked in a delivery vehicles only spot in the city to pick up an Uber order. I was standing near the car and was only there for 2 minutes and got handed out a $290 fine, what I made for the last three and half days. Thought I was a delivery vehicle delivering food.
> 
> From the local politician it went to the traffic minister. From there they clarified that Uber drivers are not driving vans or trucks. Only they are allowed to park in those spots. That was the end of it.


Get a van or a truck, then. Or learn where the car parking is. It's not rocket science.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> Well, you are a Canadian so....as far as where I post...well, you are not going to 'trudeau' me in the least. Yes, I do have a real job...and obviously you don't. The only drivel in this forum is what is spouted by you.
> 
> Don't like Uber/Lyft? Quit being a slave...and a whiner. Grow a pair and make something of your life or shut up.


Thanks for your kind words and more encouragement. Glad you find it interesting to respond to my comments. Great you have a real job, and what you could do is, if you don’t like the post and ignore it and spend your time on that coveted real job 😀


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> Like you are? And change.org is any better? You are lazy. I suggest you quit being a pansy and direct your conversation to your relevant government leaders. Not that they'll do anything...nothing worse than a complainer who wants to do so by proxy. You're pathetic.


You don’t need to respond if you don’t want to. If you have a real job, why do you get upset when someone has a grievance against a company that has unethical business practices?


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Thanks for your kind words and more encouragement. Glad you find it interesting to respond to my comments. Great you have a real job, and what you could do is, if you don’t like the post and ignore it and spend your time on that coveted real job 😀


I can't ignore your stupidity. Because I do have a real job, I have the time to respond to it. You're just a whiner. You're a one legged man at an ass kicking contest, except you don't have the intelligence to understand that. In fact, you are just an Uber shill....or a Canadian. Whatever.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> You don’t need to respond if you don’t want to. If you have a real job, why do you get upset when someone has a grievance against a company that has unethical business practices?


As before...if you don't like it...quit...and quit whining like a school age girl.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> I can't ignore your stupidity. Because I do have a real job, I have the time to respond to it. You're just a whiner. You're a one legged man at an ass kicking contest, except you don't have the intelligence to understand that. In fact, you are just an Uber shill....or a Canadian. Whatever.


Classy response, wonder how did you master such ability? Writing a maestro would be proud of, way to go👍


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> As before...if you don't like it...quit...and quit whining like a school age girl.


Again, I’m in awe of your metaphors 😅


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> Like you are? And change.org is any better? You are lazy. I suggest you quit being a pansy and direct your conversation to your relevant government leaders. Not that they'll do anything...nothing worse than a complainer who wants to do so by proxy. You're pathetic.


Thanks your wise words and wisdom. You’re free to find a new hobby, your bullying tactics and demeaning behaviour is not working, kindly do something you enjoy and turn your efforts to make your real job better. If you have more free time, there’s plenty of other things tou can do without judging people based on their demographics. Thanks for the time, tou spent writing your captivating, compelling messages👍


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

Uberbefair said:


> Funny 😄 Geezer, this. If you have a real job, why bother responding to posts within an Uber forum? Your real job, ha ha real illusion perhaps?


I come here for a laugh. Never fails.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

pwnzor said:


> I come here for a laugh. Never fails.


Oh I see now, you have a laugh at the folks who are at receiving end, and not privileged like your imaginary real jobs, great. We need more people like you to make it better for all. Good job 👏 😂


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

pwnzor said:


> I come here for a laugh. Never fails.


You picked up a great hobby, and solutions to all issues. Wish you put in the same efforts to your imaginary business, and managing the 180 people you boast about and being in charge, try being in charge of yourself, that would be great start 👍. Life has so much to offer and your arrogant laughs serves no one, not sure if anyone had told you that before, I can’t fathom the people who work for someone like you, regardless where they come from.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

pwnzor said:


> I have an HR director who is very savvy with social media and would easily find these posts linked to your name. Thus, you have likely stacked the odds against yourself by ranting online about how unfair everything is.


But s/he would *never* know me. I'm way too slick. 😉









Worker Flexibility and Choice Act


In the United States, a trio of lawmakers has launched an assault on the rights of gig workers, proposing a law that effectively excludes them, and many others who work on-demand, from the minimum wage and overtime pay. The bill, entitled the “Worker Flexibility and Choice Act,” would permit...




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

$17 per hour starting pay. 
$19 per hour after 90 day evaluation
Eligible for medical/dental/401k at 90 days. 
Next evaluation and raise at 1 year. Typically $1 raise at 1 year, but can be as high as $3 raise depending on various factors.
10 days PTO at 1 year, 5 total during the first year (after 90 days)
Eligible for base tier profit sharing at 1 year. Increases at 3 and 5 years. Max at 10 years.

I expect a minimum 50 hour work week. People who work 60+ get bonuses on top of their pay.
I guarantee my employees will never miss a family event - birthdays, recitals, whatever they feel is important. Family comes first. 
Vehicles have Sirius XM with the full channel package so longer trips you don't get bored out of your mind. 
Hotels, meals, all expenses paid on overnight trips - always at least Holiday Inn Express or better - NO MOTEL SIX OR SUPER 8'S!

Example trip from last week:

Left Atlanta on Saturday afternoon, drove to Chicago area
Meals and hotel provided.
Sleep in Sunday morning until whenever
Drive to Grand Forks, ND
Meals and hotel provided. And a movie ticket, popcorn, whatever he wanted at the concessions stand. We cover everything.
Pick up the shipment at 10am Monday in Grand Forks
Drive to Kansas City
Meals and hotel provided. Went out for BBQ and drinks. Covered it.
Drive to San Antonio
Meals and hotel provided. More BBQ and drinks. Covered it. 
Next morning make delivery in San Antonio
Drive back to Atlanta. He opted to drive straight through, but the hotel was offered. He got home around midnight. 
Took Thursday through Sunday off, his choice.
Driver made $1901.25
Like I said. Real jobs. But definitely not for whiners.


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

Uberbefair said:


> I can’t fathom the people who work for someone like you,


I think you just can't fathom actually working.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Samthebam said:


> I believe this guy is so arrogant and the way he judge people simply tells me he’s such a loser he can’t even manage himself let alone managing 180 people. I’m sure he’s so lazy possibly doesn’t even have a car most likely takes a bus everywhere in which case possibly does anyone pays the fare often, likely living off food stamps or maybe he’s the guy standing on the road under the bridge asking people for change and the uber people are giving him $.25 or a dollar and he’s pissed off of that. I’m pretty sure all of the 180 people are standing under the bridge. I am pretty sure that’s his reality. I’ve owned a limo company for over 25 years and I get a bunch of these suckers who are no good for nothing so I can tell just by his language how much of an arrogant he is.


The bridge people asking for change probably make more than Uber drivers now.

With his arrogance and judging people as you say, he could work in finance or sales. Those industries attract people who are arrogant. With sales if you’re amiable, you can excel. But Sales Managers are some of the rudest, most self-absorbed people I’ve ever met

And based on his response about the job with travel, he’s most likely Sales Manager or Regional Director of Sales. Many of those with that title have it because they sacrificed ethics for money while lacking soft skills.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

pwnzor said:


> I think you just can't fathom actually working.


Compelling, so why don’t you advertise your platform? And then decide who’s working hard and who is not? I can type numbers to convince just you, show me something that’s real? Prove it, or else it’s water under the bridge, keep flowing with tripe!


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

Uberbefair said:


> Compelling, so why don’t you advertise your platform? And then decide who’s working hard and who is not? I can type numbers to convince just you, show me something that’s real? Prove it, or else it’s water under the bridge, keep flowing with tripe!


The platform is you show up in person to apply for a job. Then you wow me with your employment history, lack of criminal record and obvious work ethic. 

None of those things are something you seem to possess.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> The bridge people asking for change probably make more than Uber drivers now.
> 
> With his arrogance and judging people as you say, he could work in finance or sales. Those industries attract people who are arrogant. While sales it’s best to be amiable to excel, Sajes Managers are some of the rudest, most self-absorbed people I’ve ever met





pwnzor said:


> I think you just can't fathom actually working.


My opinion is you think you’re far more important than everyone else 😆


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

pwnzor said:


> The platform is you show up in person to apply for a job. Then you wow me with your employment history, lack of criminal record and obvious work ethic.
> 
> None of those things are something you seem to possess.


Sure, I would like to test it out. And also compare the employment history, and what I do vs you. Not mentioning what industry I work on, I don’t boast, since I respect the privilege I have compared to a lot of misfortunate people around our planet. However I’d be happy to come to an in person interview, however even if you offered the job, I will never work for a bully who imaginarily think of being a better breed. This is the best tou can do?


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

Uberbefair said:


> My opinion is you think you’re far more important than everyone else 😆


I'm definitely the most important person in my life, as well as yours. Bow to your God-King.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> My opinion is you think you’re far more important than everyone else 😆


You have no clue what I stand for or believe. My quote you quoted was in reference to the guy you included with my quote. 

Frankly, I don’t care what you or anyone on this forum thinks of me because I know myself.


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Frankly, I don’t care what you or anyone on this forum thinks of me because I know myself.


He hasn't mastered that.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

pwnzor said:


> I'm definitely the most important person in my life, as well as yours. Bow to your God-King.


Glad you personally have great ambitions, that are disproportionate to an internet troll. Hope you feel better with those blessings. We are all important to us, individually. Saying that here you have your self interests and ego before all others who drives for Uber says a lot. Real wisdom this 👏. Nicely done


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> You have no clue what I stand for or believe. My quote you quoted was in reference to the guy you included with my quote.
> 
> Frankly, I don’t care what you or anyone on this forum thinks of me because I know myself.


Fair play, I’m not here to judge, ego and arrogance won’t take us anywhere. If they’re are issues, with a company like Uber instead of abetting and supporting, instead of thinking your arrogance will make anything better if not for everything you believe in.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> You have no clue what I stand for or believe. My quote you quoted was in reference to the guy you included with my quote.
> 
> Frankly, I don’t care what you or anyone on this forum thinks of me because I know myself.


Likewise the world population also knows about themselves. Not sure how you came tagging to this, but I respect your opinion. You’re entitled to have your own.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

pwnzor said:


> He hasn't mastered that.


Glad you have, mastered most of it. Takes time but we’ll worth the effort. Let’s start by not judging everyone around you for a start?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

28,000 signatures
4 years of trying

Vs

Less then 2 weeks
48 signatures

Who wins?

Neither. Not a single change initiated from the petitions.

Just sayin.









Sign the Petition


OLA & UBER Must Stop Exploitation of Passengers, Have Regulated FARES & Pay the Drivers.




www.change.org


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Oh, and who's pissing in the Wind?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

pwnzor said:


> The platform is you show up in person to apply for a job. Then you wow me with your employment history, lack of criminal record and obvious work ethic.
> 
> None of those things are something you seem to possess.





W00dbutcher said:


> 28,000 signatures
> 4 years of trying
> 
> Vs
> ...


wow you’re back! Great, thanks for checking the numbers and raising the profile further. Cheers 🥂


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Oh, and who's pissing in the Wind?


Half you learnt the term, onwards and upwards from here!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> wow you’re back! Great, thanks for checking the numbers and raising the profile further. Cheers 🥂


 I said I would check back in. I have and I did.

Now I'm going again. I get better things to do than spend my time with this little fruitless endeavor.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> I said I would check back in. I have and I did.
> 
> Now I'm going again. I get better things to do than spend my time with this little fruitless endeavor.


Please carry on with your better things you have to do, and provide me updates while you enjoy those better things and still manage to répond p voiding us updates 🙄


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

I forgot the most important part.

Seeing how you're the only one that's pushing this petition, your resolve will not be enough to see this through.


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

Yet another failure in the undoubtedly long list of them.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

pwnzor said:


> Yet another failure in the undoubtedly long list of them.


Ha ha the beacon of success commenting about other peoples failures. Your opinion doesn’t bother me in the slightest, sorry to disappoint your self bloated false ego.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Fair play, I’m not here to judge, ego and arrogance won’t take us anywhere. If they’re are issues, with a company like Uber instead of abetting and supporting, instead of thinking your arrogance will make anything better if not for everything you believe in.


 I said nothing negative about you, yet you insult me. You are the problem!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

pwnzor said:


> Yet another failure in the undoubtedly long list of them.


He is a frustrated driver who is working for pennies. He insults people because he is unsatisfied with his life choices.


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

Invisible said:


> He is a frustrated driver who is working for pennies. He insults people because he is unsatisfied with his life choices.


Yep. Loser. 

Unemployable in any other type of business, and marginal at best within the realm where he currently exists.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

pwnzor said:


> Yep. Loser.
> 
> Unemployable in any other type of business, and marginal at best within the realm where he currently exists.


I won’t resort to name calling. This thread isn’t worth my time reading anymore.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> I said nothing negative about you, yet you insult me. You are the problem!


I’m not here insult you or any other, the post was never about you and the other who keeps liking your posts and vice versa. If you think you can insult and look down on people who has a legitimate concern, and belittle them for highlighting issues, not sure if you would get anywhere.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> I won’t resort to name calling. This thread isn’t worth my time reading anymore.


Thank you for your contributions so far 👍


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

pwnzor said:


> Yep. Loser.
> 
> Unemployable in any other type of business, and marginal at best within the realm where he currently exists.


Deluded winner, trying to show off itself imaginary success commenting again. Brilliant 😀


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Thanks your wise words and wisdom. You’re free to find a new hobby, your bullying tactics and demeaning behaviour is not working, kindly do something you enjoy and turn your efforts to make your real job better. If you have more free time, there’s plenty of other things tou can do without judging people based on their demographics. Thanks for the time, tou spent writing your captivating, compelling messages👍


As far as wise words and wisdom go: Thank you. I hope it helps because you have no wisdom. As far as bullying...well, you're Canadian. Enough said. I judge people all the time...don't like it? Pound sand. Learn how to be a grown up instead of the insecure pollywog that you are.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> As far as wise words and wisdom go: Thank you. I hope it helps because you have no wisdom. As far as bullying...well, you're Canadian. Enough said. I judge people all the time...don't like it? Pound sand. Learn how to be a grown up instead of the insecure pollywog that you are.


Thanks for show casing your high IQ levels here repeatedly mentioning I am
Canadian. We are not talking about borders or nationalities, the topic here is to talk about exploitation by Uber under the guise of gig economy, and flexibility. Your thoughts are pretty deep, 😂


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Again, I’m in awe of your metaphors 😅





Uberbefair said:


> Again, I’m in awe of your metaphors 😅


I see you don't understand the difference between a simile and a metaphor. Just like you don't understand much of anything at all. Maybe your local Canadian Community College can help. You know...English 101.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Thanks for show casing your high IQ levels here repeatedly mentioning I am
> Canadian. We are not talking about borders or nationalities, the topic here is to talk about exploitation by Uber under the guise of gig economy, and flexibility. Your thoughts are pretty deep, 😂


Well, they are certainly too deep for you. Kind of like how it's too deep for you to actually contact members of your own Government for redress. Go away.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> I see you don't understand the difference between a simile and a metaphor. Just like you don't understand much of anything at all. Maybe your local Canadian Community College can help. You know...English 101.


Thanks for your lessons on English to top off with the rest of the valuable contributions you had made that helped many. Your voluntary skills needs a mention here too. What talent, enjoy 😊


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> Well, they are certainly too deep for you. Kind of like how it's too deep for you to actually contact members of your own Government for redress. Go away.


More value add. Commands a lot of respect for that alone 😂


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

comitatus1 said:


> I see you don't understand the difference between a simile and a metaphor. Just like you don't understand much of anything at all. Maybe your local Canadian Community College can help. You know...English 101.





Uberbefair said:


> Thanks for your lessons on English to top off with the rest of the valuable contributions you had made that helped many. Your voluntary skills needs a mention here too. What talent, enjoy 😊


Says the guy who doesn't understand the difference between a metaphor and a simile. Thanks for your ignorance!!!!


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> More value add. Commands a lot of respect for that alone 😂


So, you have contacted YOUR government to address the issues you are whining about? No, of course not. Go away.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Thanks for your lessons on English to top off with the rest of the valuable contributions you had made that helped many. Your voluntary skills needs a mention here too. What talent, enjoy 😊


I do. Too bad you don't have any comparable talents to enjoy.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> So, you have contacted YOUR government to address the issues you are whining about? No, of course not. Go away.


Petition is for the attention of the government in case you don’t understand what it is, if enough people support it, then it’s worth it. As for your insults and derogatory remarks on nationalities etc… none is working 😂


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> I do. Too bad you don't have any comparable talents to enjoy.


Glad you have many other talents than insulting and demeaning folks when they post to address grievances 😂


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Petition is for the attention of the government in case you don’t understand what it is, if enough people support it, then it’s worth it. As for your insults and derogatory remarks on nationalities etc… none is working 😂


You are not petitioning your government. You are petitioning a worthless liberal website so that you can get noticed, which makes you nothing more than a coward. Nothing I've said about you or Canada isn't true, so...go away.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Glad you have many other talents than insulting and demeaning folks when they post to address grievances 😂


I have plenty. You feel demeaned? Probably because you know what I've said is true. Quit being a coward and petition your elected officials in your own country and quit expecting everyone else to do the heavy lifting for you. You are a coward, plain and simple.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> You are not petitioning your government. You are petitioning a worthless liberal website so that you can get noticed, which makes you nothing more than a coward. Nothing I've said about you or Canada isn't true, so...go away.


Your opinion doesn’t count as to what you think in your head is not reality. Check out the history of change.org if tou want to learn how it was created and why! Real wisdom 😀


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> I have plenty. You feel demeaned? Probably because you know what I've said is true. Quit being a coward and petition your elected officials in your own country and quit expecting everyone else to do the heavy lifting for you. You are a coward, plain and simple.


😂 that would be good achievement now wouldn’t it. What you say doesn’t even bother a fly any harm. If you think you’re that capable, great but not working ha ha


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

It's funny that anybody would think grievances can be addressed here, much less solve them.

Get a real job.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Your opinion doesn’t count as to what you think in your head is not reality. Check out the history of change.org if tou want to learn how it was created and why! Real wisdom 😀


Real Wisdom? LOL Grow a pair and directly address YOUR elected officials. Coward.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> 😂 that would be good achievement now wouldn’t it. What you say doesn’t even bother a fly any harm. If you think you’re that capable, great but not working ha ha


YOU....ARE....A....COWARD.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

pwnzor said:


> It's funny that anybody would think grievances can be addressed here, much less solve them.
> 
> Get a real job.


Shshs

Im tying to watch this.... Lmao


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

pwnzor said:


> It's funny that anybody would think grievances can be addressed here, much less solve them.
> 
> Get a real job.


Thanks for wise words again, and your unparalleled knowledge on how things work ha ha


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> Real Wisdom? LOL Grow a pair and directly address YOUR elected officials. Coward.


Thanks for your classy comments and more encouragement 😀


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> YOU....ARE....A....COWARD.


And you are not at all, very brave personality with a lot of courage 😂


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Thanks for wise words again, and your unparalleled knowledge on how things work ha ha
> [/QUOTECoward.





Uberbefair said:


> Thanks for wise words again, and your unparalleled knowledge on how things work ha ha


Coward


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> And you are not at all, very brave personality with a lot of courage 😂


Coward.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Thanks for your classy comments and more encouragement 😀


Coward


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> Coward.


Bravado 😀


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Thanks for wise words again, and your unparalleled knowledge on how things work ha ha


I understand how the Canadian Government works. 

Coward.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> I understand how the Canadian Government works.
> 
> Coward.


Thanks brave heart ❤


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Bravado 😀


Coward


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Thanks brave heart ❤


Let's not confuse someone with real courage as compared to you.

Coward.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> Coward


😂


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> Let's not confuse someone with real courage as compared to you.
> 
> Coward.


😂 nice addition, provides a lot of value


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

comitatus1 said:


> Let's not confuse someone with real courage as compared to you.
> 
> Coward.


coward

kou′ərd
*noun*

One who shows ignoble fear in the face of danger or pain.
One who lacks courage to meet danger; one who shrinks from exposure to possible harm of any kind; a timid or pusillanimous person; a poltroon; a craven.
In _heraldry_, an animal represented with the tail hanging down, or turned up between the legs, as a lion or other beast of prey. Also coué.
The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, 5th Edit

This is exactly what you are: Uberfair


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> 😂 nice addition, provides a lot of value


UberCoward is your real name.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> coward
> 
> kou′ərd
> *noun*
> ...


Thanks for going the extra mile to unravel the English word, coward. Nice touch 💪


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> UberCoward is your real name.


Great suggestion, I love it, thanks again 😄


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Uberbefair said:


> Great suggestion, I love it, thanks again 😄


Thanks again for taking time away from your other important things to make real telling contributions, and also comments that were just surreal and classy 😀


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Thanks for going the extra mile to unravel the English word, coward. Nice touch 💪


Well, I'm always available to help the ignorant.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Great suggestion, I love it, thanks again 😄


You should love it. It's your personality. Coward.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Thanks again for taking time away from your other important things to make real telling contributions, and also comments that were just surreal and classy 😀


Well, it's the weekend. Those of us who have real jobs don't work weekends. Neither do we sit around and complain about things we have a choice to engage in or not. Coward.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> 😂 nice addition, provides a lot of value


It's hard to provide value to a coward.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> Well, I'm always available to help the ignorant.


Thanks for selfless support and ingenious insights, bring it! 👏


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> You should love it. It's your personality. Coward.


Thanks for making the choice what individuals should
Love and hate, life coach, Roger that 🥂


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> It's hard to provide value to a coward.


But the substance in your writing is in the wall for all to see, glad your weekend has been smashing so fart 🤣


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> Well, it's the weekend. Those of us who have real jobs don't work weekends. Neither do we sit around and complain about things we have a choice to engage in or not. Coward.


Well done for deserving a hard earned weekend, and putting it to maximum use, brilliant use of your real valuable time 😁


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

Shouldn't you be driving people around so yo can afford some ramen noodles and maybe survive one more day?

Tell me, do you keep your bedroll in the trunk, or do you stash it in the bushes under your bridge?


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Thanks for selfless support and ingenious insights, bring it! 👏


Happy to...since you obviously don't have any kind of insight.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Thanks for making the choice what individuals should
> Love and hate, life coach, Roger that 🥂


Was that an English sentence?


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Well done for deserving a hard earned weekend, and putting it to maximum use, brilliant use of your real valuable time 😁


Even the mentally challenged deserve a clue. No doubt you don't understand.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> But the substance in your writing is in the wall for all to see, glad your weekend has been smashing so fart 🤣


I'm happy to see my writing on the wall...measures up quite well compared to the drivel you write.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Well done for deserving a hard earned weekend, and putting it to maximum use, brilliant use of your real valuable time 😁


Go home, shill. If you have one.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

pwnzor said:


> Shouldn't you be driving people around so yo can afford some ramen noodles and maybe survive one more day?
> 
> Tell me, do you keep your bedroll in the trunk, or do you stash it in the bushes under your bridge?


I don’t drive people around, do Uber Eats on the side, and you have survived exploiting and being a known bully. Oh well, enjoy your slavery in whatever you do. I’m fighting for others after seeing the slavery as to what it may look like in digital age, with AI and BI. Not sure if you would comprehend, but that’s expected and no surprises there 😂


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> I'm happy to see my writing on the wall...measures up quite well compared to the drivel you write.


Great when you rate your own writing, and it’s in the wall too 😂


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> I don’t drive people around, do Uber Eats on the side, and you have survived exploiting and being a known bully. Oh well, enjoy your slavery in whatever you do. I’m fighting for others after seeing the slavery as to what it may look like in digital age, with AI and BI. Not sure if you would comprehend, but that’s expected and no surprises there 😂


You're the slave...and a coward. 


Uberbefair said:


> Great when you rate your own writing, and it’s in the wall too 😂


My writing is clearly superior to yours....except in Canada...such low standards, eh?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> Go home, shill. If you have one.


Cheers 🥂 mate. Never met anyone so eclectic, enthralling and intelligent, kindly go back enjoying the hard earned weekend without tag teaming when you can’t debate alone without being a bigot. 😀


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> You're the slave...and a coward.
> 
> My writing is clearly superior to yours....except in Canada...such low standards, eh?


Great that you rate your writing above everyone else, fantastic!👏


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Cheers 🥂 mate. Never met anyone so eclectic, enthralling and intelligent, kindly go back enjoying the hard earned weekend without tag teaming when you can’t debate alone without being a bigot. 😀


Cheer yourself. Yes, I am intelligent. Way out of your league. Coward.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Great that you rate your writing above everyone else, fantastic!👏


No, just yours. Clearly. Coward.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> You're the slave...and a coward.
> 
> My writing is clearly superior to yours....except in Canada...such low standards, eh?


Great you write with elegance on behalf of your other too, love teaming up to beat someone beyond what tou can dreams of and still getting pillaged continuously, hard earned weekend scamming down the toilet ha ha 😀


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> Cheer yourself. Yes, I am intelligent. Way out of your league. Coward.


True saying, you recognized at least we are not in the same league, catch up, learning to do, quite a bit by the looks of it, ha ha


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> No, just yours. Clearly. Coward.


Running out of words, or sense. Don’t worry your significant other is good at googling for you, all you have to do is just ask their HR director is pretty amazing too, by what he has told here ha ha


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> True saying, you recognized at least we are not in the same league, catch up, learning to do, quite a bit by the looks of it, ha ha


No, we are not in the same league. I put you in the same league with my dog. I bet you salivate on cue.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Running out of words, or sense. Don’t worry your significant other is good at googling for you, all you have to do is just ask their HR director is pretty amazing too, by what he has told here ha ha


Coward.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> True saying, you recognized at least we are not in the same league, catch up, learning to do, quite a bit by the looks of it, ha ha


Yes, you have a long way to go. Coward.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> No, we are not in the same league. I put in the same league with my dog.


Wow you love animals too, that’s not bad for someone who lacks sense, but at least you live something, breath of fresh air, there’s still hope 😀


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> Coward.


Pretty deep that 😀


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Great you write with elegance on behalf of your other too, love teaming up to beat someone beyond what tou can dreams of and still getting pillaged continuously, hard earned weekend scamming down the toilet ha ha 😀


Was that an English sentence? Coward.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Pretty deep that 😀


Only as deep as your cowardice. yep, that's pretty deep. Coward.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> Was that an English sentence? Coward.


Trave when you have more time, in the meantime, hope you can enjoy your hard earned weekend. I am always learning 😀


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Wow you love animals too, that’s not bad for someone who lacks sense, but at least you live something, breath of fresh air, there’s still hope 😀


Yes, I love my dog. He's much more intelligent than you are.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Trave when you have more time, in the meantime, hope you can enjoy your hard earned weekend. I am always learning 😀


No, you haven't learned much of anything. Which is why you whine about Uber. Coward.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> Only as deep as your cowardice. yep, that's pretty deep. Coward.


Thanks for continuously adding value with your charismatic, elegantly written, shakespearien literary skills. I envy you!


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Thanks for continuously adding value with your charismatic, elegantly written, shakespearien literary skills. I envy you!


You should...because you have none of those skills....Coward.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> No, you haven't learned much of anything. Which is why you whine about Uber. Coward.


Again, so much value being added in such a little time, absolute genius. Well done 👍


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Again, so much value being added in such a little time, absolute genius. Well done 👍


I'd take that as a compliment but you don't have the intelligence to impress me...coward.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> Yes, I love my dog. He's much more intelligent than you are.


Glad you found tou lived something, kindly give the dog more time it deserves instead of trolling, showcasing your non intellect 👍


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Glad you found tou lived something, kindly give the dog more time it deserves instead of trolling, showcasing your non intellect 👍


I will...because my dog is infinitely more valuable than you.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> I will...because my dog is infinitely more valuable than you.


I hope so, or else that’s be a calamity, as you’re the owner of your dog, and you have responsibilities. Rocket science right?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> You should...because you have none of those skills....Coward.


That was pretty deep too, mesmerizing stuff this 😅


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Glad you found tou lived something, kindly give the dog more time it deserves instead of trolling, showcasing your non intellect 👍


You know, when a dog gets weaned it learns how to eat on its own. In that way, my dog is clearly superior to you, because you are still suckling on the teats of your government.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> I hope so, or else that’s be a calamity, as you’re the owner of your dog, and you have responsibilities. Rocket science right?


And your responsibility is to be a man and quit whining. Rocket science, right? Coward.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> That was pretty deep too, mesmerizing stuff this 😅


For, you, no doubt. Coward.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> You know, when a dog gets weaned it learns how to eat on its own. In that way, my dog is clearly superior to you, because you are still suckling on the teats of your government.


And you earned a weekend by scamming to comment on a thread that you don’t agree with? I one hindered percent agree with your dog, but not the owner 😂


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> And your responsibility is to be a man and quit whining. Rocket science, right? Coward.


Nice I like when people with high literary skills can’t figure out their own words and switch it back, that’s talent right?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> For, you, no doubt. Coward.


Such classical writing, thank you! And I have learned to write in English because of you, now that’s a compliment 😊 wink 😉


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> Was that an English sentence? Coward.


Tried a bit of variations in case it worked while I am learning English from a superior ha ha


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> No, you haven't learned much of anything. Which is why you whine about Uber. Coward.


Again, not just in awe your literary skills, but your business acumen should be as good as building an empire, great work 😅


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> You should...because you have none of those skills....Coward.


I agree, Shakespeare! Ha ha 😀


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> And you earned a weekend by scamming to comment on a thread that you don’t agree with? I one hindered percent agree with your dog, but not the owner 😂


You don't speak English, do you....Your comments are stupid....in any language.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> I agree, Shakespeare! Ha ha 😀


Coward.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Again, not just in awe your literary skills, but your business acumen should be as good as building an empire, great work 😅


Coward.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Nice I like when people with high literary skills can’t figure out their own words and switch it back, that’s talent right?


So, you're not a man. Coward.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> I'd take that as a compliment but you don't have the intelligence to impress me...coward.


That’s a real rough job, I agree ha ha, please don’t shoot your self in the foot with your intelligence, now that will be a catastrophe! Comprehend? 😀


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> So, you're not a man. Coward.


Any rule only men can write? Very interesting 🤨


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> You don't speak English, do you....Your comments are stupid....in any language.


The more tou say the less I know, 😂 Credit to Taylor Swift 🤙


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> That’s a real rough job, I agree ha ha, please don’t shoot your self in the foot with your intelligence, now that will be a catastrophe! Comprehend? 😀


I comprehend that you are a coward.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> You don't speak English, do you....Your comments are stupid....in any language.


Glad you are an expert of all languages too, now that’s way more than rocket science. Groundbreaking stuff, OTW = Out of This World. Dumbing down the abbreviations here 👍


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Any rule only men can write? Very interesting 🤨


So, you're not a man. I am totally shocked. Even if you have the right genitals...you are not a man. Coward.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> I comprehend that you are a coward.


Wow, your vocabulary has a lot of words, stand out comments 😀


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Glad you are an expert of all languages too, now that’s way more than rocket science. Groundbreaking stuff, OTW = Out of This World. Dumbing down the abbreviations here 👍


I am an expert in English. Which you can't really speak. Coward.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Wow, your vocabulary has a lot of words, stand out comments 😀


Yes, it does. Unlike yours. Coward.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> I am an expert in English. Which you can't really speak. Coward.


Great, not only tou go by nationalities, and borders, and people you don’t agree with, now you want to take on sexual orientation of each person too? And you want everyone to think like you? You’re a legend 😀


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> Yes, it does. Unlike yours. Coward.


Pretty visible, cheers for stating the obvious, Brave Heart ❤


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Great, not only tou go by nationalities, and borders, and people you don’t agree with, now you want to take on sexual orientation of each person too? And you want everyone to think like you? You’re a legend 😀


You are being judged on your proficiency in English. You fail Any problem with your sexual orientation is your problem.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> I am an expert in English. Which you can't really speak. Coward.


Yep, which I acknowledged earlier, I’m learning from you, not just an expert, but a classical literary enthusiast who has a deep understanding of the language, can figure out the Latin borrowed English too. Wink 😉


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Pretty visible, cheers for stating the obvious, Brave Heart ❤


Coward. Coward. Coward. All this time and you haven't mustered up the courage to actually contact any member of any level in the Canadian Government. YOU ARE A COWARD.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> Coward.


Deep 😂


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Yep, which I acknowledged earlier, I’m learning from you, not just an expert, but a classical literary enthusiast who has a deep understanding of the language, can figure out the Latin borrowed English too. Wink 😉


So what? You're still sucking on your mother's milk.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Deep 😂


Yep.. Cowardice runs really deep...you should know. Coward.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> Coward. Coward. Coward. All this time and you haven't mustered up the courage to actually contact any member of any level in the Canadian Government. YOU ARE A COWARD.


Very deep again, there’s a method to everything, but your deep understanding of things no one can come close, hats off 😂


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> So what? You're still sucking on your mother's milk.


We all had to at some point in our lives, hope you were accorded the same privilege, sorry if you didn’t. 👍


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> Coward. Coward. Coward. All this time and you haven't mustered up the courage to actually contact any member of any level in the Canadian Government. YOU ARE A COWARD.


Like you explored everything I did? Good judgement, and a verdict, genius😀


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> Yep.. Cowardice runs really deep...you should know. Coward.


Learning it from you for sure. Quite surreal, thank you for sharing your intelligence 😆


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> I comprehend that you are a coward.


Again, pretty deep 😀


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> You are being judged on your proficiency in English. You fail Any problem with your sexual orientation is your problem.


So your issue with all of what you shot yourself in the foot with is and getting worse with everything you type is? OMG 😱


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Uberbefair said:


> So your issue with all of what you shot yourself in the foot with is and getting worse with everything you type is? OMG 😱


Hope I convinced you enough to sign the petition or to stay away, effort, but this is not about you. Don’t get personal, you have real job, and a dog. You have enough to do so please focus on what you have to do, instead of trolling. If you don’t support the petition, don’t try to bully and make derogatory remarks just because you can, not good.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Uberbefair said:


> Any rule only men can write? Very interesting 🤨





comitatus1 said:


> I am an expert in English. Which you can't really speak. Coward.


yup, that has been pretty evident with everything tou have said, not just English, which is a language but every other life skills too, spanning across borders and genders. Truly magical, but the reality is shameful would be a way better word in this instance 👏


----------



## Edddiiie (Jun 10, 2018)

comitatus1 said:


> Get a van or a truck, then. Or learn where the car parking is. It's not rocket science.


Unless you are getting paid to silence negative views on ride sharing, it makes no sense for you to be so engaged in another person's thread such as this!

About your comment, you seem to miss the point of this discussion. In addition suggesting using a truck to carry passengers for the sake of using delivery parking spots makes no sense. You are commenting for the sake of it without any substance. However the OP is benefiting from your and few others obsession with his thread as you are drawing attention to it and moving it up the "important threads" ladder.

Talk about shooting yourself in the foot...


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Edddiiie said:


> Unless you are getting paid to silence negative views on ride sharing, it makes no sense for you to be so engaged in another person's thread such as this!
> 
> About your comment, you seem to miss the point of this discussion. In addition suggesting using a truck to carry passengers for the sake of using delivery parking spots makes no sense. You are commenting for the sake of it without any substance. However the OP is benefiting from your and few others obsession with his thread as you are drawing attention to it and moving it up the "important threads" ladder.
> 
> Talk about shooting yourself in the foot...


Thank you for pointing this out, I tried, unfortunately he/ she no pronoun’s couldn’t figure it out along with his/ her non pronoun alibi. Your point about promoting the thread albeit unintentionally, I must admit, they helped immensely 👍


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

There comes a time, when we heed a certain cause, where the fares, are ours and we’re not working for free.

there are drivers driving, oh Ubers great big driver sift, getting ripped off by Uber and Lyft.

we are the drivers, we want to be strivers, our fares keep diving down like dumpster divers.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Irishjohn831 said:


> There comes a time, when we heed a certain cause, where the fares, are ours and we’re not working for free.
> 
> there are drivers driving, oh Ubers great big driver sift, getting ripped off by Uber and Lyft.
> 
> we are the drivers, we want to be strivers, our fares keep diving down like dumpster divers.


💯 agreed!


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Edddiiie said:


> Unless you are getting paid to silence negative views on ride sharing, it makes no sense for you to be so engaged in another person's thread such as this!
> 
> About your comment, you seem to miss the point of this discussion. In addition suggesting using a truck to carry passengers for the sake of using delivery parking spots makes no sense. You are commenting for the sake of it without any substance. However the OP is benefiting from your and few others obsession with his thread as you are drawing attention to it and moving it up the "important threads" ladder.
> 
> Talk about shooting yourself in the foot...


Thanks for highlighting it some who couldn’t figure it out and was going after it, like a deer on headlights 👍


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Thanks for highlighting it some who couldn’t figure it out and was going after it, like a deer on headlights 👍


Ha Ha!

Deer on headlights.

No wonder your petition in failing.

Poster can not even elucidate simple sentences.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> Ha Ha!
> 
> Deer on headlights.
> 
> ...


Lol 😂 trolls back. Ha ha


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Lol 😂 trolls back. Ha ha


Typical response.

Your petition seems as if it was written by a sixth grader.

Have you advanced beyond a sixth grade education?

Seen other gig app petitions on change.org with tens of thousands of signatories.

Yet, your petition is struggling to get a hundred.

No wonder you are defensive.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> Typical response.
> 
> Your petition seems as if it was written by a sixth grader.
> 
> ...


Thanks for reading the petition again, and trolling. Enjoy your evening 😀


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

@Uberbefair 

A petition is a group of people supporting a single gesture for awareness and eventually a goal of change of something. 
Yes?

So it would be better for all involved parties to be a single cohesive unit and show solidarity for that cause.
Yes?

But when somebody of influential power that can actually do something with a strong standing petition, sees multiple and numerous petitions about the same thing over a vast majority of people who are trying to get something changed, only tells that person who is capable of even presenting a change, See's nothing but petitioners that can't even come together as one cohesive unit to support it. So why would anybody in a political position put their neck out so to speak, when the petitioners are so scattered and unorganized it could all fall apart in an instant? Leaving the politician or whomever, holding a bag of shit for a lack of better words?

Why do you think your views, stance, or ideas on this matter is better than anybody else's to warrant a single standalone petition from everybody else's?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> @Uberbefair
> 
> A petition is a group of people supporting a single gesture for awareness and eventually a goal of change of something.
> Yes?
> ...


Never said it’s a single, the only or stand out petition. I am doing what I can. If you don’t agree, as you say we live in a capitalist country with a lot privilege, let’s move on. Until the next one comes in, the effort I have made, will not be wasted. There will be more. Naysayers might disagree, but the practice of Uber’s exploitation should not have a place in our society. But it for through, with heavy lobbying and bribes, doesn’t mean the ants are better of 😂 lols I shouldn’t have mentioned the cryptic, hard to figure out word ants, albeit not in a colony 😀


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> said it’s a single, the only or stand out petition


Your right I said that not you. 

If your explanation is based on a capitalist system to prevail, just remember a "house divided will fall."


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Your right I said that not you.
> 
> If your explanation is based on a capitalist system to prevail, just remember a "house divided will fall."


You’ve read and understood it wrong, not for the first time, your response is out of context again. Thanks for your work on highlighting an insignificant petition👍


----------



## Geggex (6 mo ago)

This is how much you be paid in Rotterdam. Is impossible


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> You’ve read and understood it wrong, not for the first time, your response is out of context again. Thanks for your work on highlighting an insignificant petition👍


So,

Has your petition been successful?

Has the Prime Minister pardoned all your illegal parking citations?

Has the Prime Minister issued you a special park where you want placard?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> So,
> 
> Has your petition been successful?
> 
> ...


Ha ha, thanks for the well wishes and more encouragement 😂


----------



## Stickshiftpsycho (Aug 21, 2021)

Uberbefair said:


> Uber’s exploitation of customers, drivers, restaurants needs to stop. Please support the petition to hold Uber accountable for their behaviour and greed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with you brother but uber doesn't care about us and neither does lawmakers. Uber has bought everyone off and it's disgusting. this country should be ashamed to let Uber do what they Do. The Cabbys were right all along!!!!!!


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Stickshiftpsycho said:


> I agree with you brother but uber doesn't care about us and neither does lawmakers. Uber has bought everyone off and it's disgusting. this country should be ashamed to let Uber do what they Do. The Cabbys were right all along!!!!!!


💯 agreed, change comes from people who wants change. The ones who does not, will try to stop at all costs, history shows, exploitation can only go so far, in 2022, I’m optimistic even small steps can be a start to make things better for all, for the naysayers, it’s a useless petition, for the brave who has been impacted, I hope it’s a launch pad and a new beginning. Thank you for your support 👍


----------



## Stickshiftpsycho (Aug 21, 2021)

Uberbefair said:


> 💯 agreed, change comes from people who wants change. The ones who does not, will try to stop at all costs, history shows, exploitation can only go so far, in 2022, I’m optimistic even small steps can be a start to make things better for all, for the naysayers, it’s a useless petition, for the brave who has been impacted, I hope it’s a launch pad and a new beginning. Thank you for your support 👍


agreed brother. I used to really love this job and a thought of driving my own hours. unfortunately now in vegas I worry about being robbed,killed,or not making enough to afford bills. It really is a bummer.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Ha ha, thanks for the well wishes and more encouragement 😂


Has your petition been successful?

Has the Prime Minister invalidated your parking tickets?

Have you increased your gross revenues due to your petition?

Does the Prime Minister even know you are alive and are a voter?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Stickshiftpsycho said:


> agreed brother. I used to really love this job and a thought of driving my own hours. unfortunately now in vegas I worry about being robbed,killed,or not making enough to afford bills. It really is a bummer.





Judge and Jury said:


> Has your petition been successful?
> 
> Has the Prime Minister invalidated your parking tickets?
> 
> ...


thanks for checking back 😂 and as usual for all the positive comments, legend 🤙


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> thanks for checking back 😂 and as usual for all the positive comments, legend 🤙


So,

No results?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> So,
> 
> No results?


Don’t be so impatient, I appreciate your enthusiasm on this petition, and your unwavering commitment to keep checking. I’ll let you know when I hear back 👍 😁


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Uberbefair said:


> Thé post is about pay, or I wouldn’t have written that! Holding Uber accountable for a living wage is a nothing but about pay and money matters, not sure how you came to your conclusion. Does not seem bias at all.


Your post isn't about 'PAY' and does not belong in the 'PAY' section. Please follow the guidelines for posting. *Posting in the correct section will assure that your message is viewed by the most users* interested in your topic. _Arguing about it does not help your post to be seen_.

There is a forum here for ADVOCACY, specifically for posting info about *advocating for change*. Anyone looking for information on getting involved in advocacy efforts will be looking there for posts like yours.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Your post isn't about 'PAY' and does not belong in the 'PAY' section. Please follow the guidelines for posting. *Posting in the correct section will assure that your message is viewed by the most users* interested in your topic. _Arguing about it does not help your post to be seen_.
> 
> There is a forum here for ADVOCACY, specifically for posting info about *advocating for change*. Anyone looking for information on getting involved in advocacy efforts will be looking there for posts like yours.


It is about pay, I have said this to you before. When Uber under paying contractors, and when you discuss these issues in a ride-sharing forum about pay, I have come to the right place.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> So,
> 
> No results?


If you can read, here’s the class action lawsuit that was filed here in Ontario Heller Vs. Uber https://stlawyers.ca/wp-content/uploads/2020/06/Heller-v.-Uber-Technologies-Inc-SCC-June-26-2020.pdf, and being class action lawsuit it may be a couple of years, but Ubers unfair treatment of drivers whom it terms as independent contractors is a huge misclassification with the intent to exploit. You can also read and watch/ hear about what an employee and independent contractor means here https://stlawyers.ca/law-essentials/employee-vs-independent-contractor/


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> If you can read, here’s the class action lawsuit that was filed here in Ontario Heller Vs. Uber https://stlawyers.ca/wp-content/uploads/2020/06/Heller-v.-Uber-Technologies-Inc-SCC-June-26-2020.pdf, and being class action lawsuit it may be a couple of years, but Ubers unfair treatment of drivers whom it terms as independent contractors is a huge misclassification with the intent to exploit. You can also read and watch/ hear about what an employee and independent contractor means here https://stlawyers.ca/law-essentials/employee-vs-independent-contractor/


So, your petition was the instigator for a lawsuit filed in 2020?


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> So, your petition was the instigator for a lawsuit filed in 2020?


Nope, the lawsuit encouraged more to come forward and express their grievances to advance pay for gig economy drivers.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Here's my new personal favorite. This little hidden gem was the result of canceling the first part of a stacked delivery, a pretty decent one paying $18, after being unable to stop anywhere near the first pick-up. I requested a fare review and got no response.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Nope, the lawsuit encouraged more to come forward and express their grievances to advance pay for gig economy drivers.


So, your petition has 61 signatures.

Have you signed the other change.org petititions regarding food delivery that have thousands of signatories?

Seems the petitions with thousands of signatures are not addressing complaints regarding parking tickets directed to the Prime Minister of Canada for resolution.

Maybe your problem with parking tickets could be resolved by parking legally, or,

Spreading some dollars amongst the ticketing agency personal.

The Prime Minister doesn't need to know.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> So, your petition has 61 signatures.
> 
> Have you signed the other change.org petititions regarding food delivery that have thousands of signatories?
> 
> ...


Ha ha looks who’s back 👏 keep me updated, I haven’t checked 😂


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Ha ha looks who’s back 👏 keep me updated, I haven’t checked 😂


So, haven't signed other petitions but expecting others to sign your rambling, unintelligible rant regarding parking tickets?

Update: your petition is at 61.

Guessing three more years to hit a hundred.

The Prime Minister will be duly impressed.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> So, haven't signed other petitions but expecting others to sign your rambling, unintelligible rant regarding parking tickets?
> 
> Update: your petition is at 61.
> 
> ...


hope you have other interests, in addition to monitoring the petition I wrote 😂. Thanks for being such a staunch supporter👍


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> hope you have other interests, in addition to monitoring the petition I wrote 😂. Thanks for being such a staunch supporter👍


Ha Ha!

Your petition is a failure, yet you are still posting defensive remarks posted in the affirmative.

Yu Funy.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> Ha Ha!
> 
> Your petition is a failure, yet you are still posting defensive remarks posted in the affirmative.
> 
> Yu Funy.


Glad I am able to entertain you so you can have a hobby ha ha 😁


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Glad I am able to entertain you so you can have a hobby ha ha 😁


So, 

You are not even defending your ridiculous petitition regarding parking tickets any longer?

Haha!

Yet you still responding to posts.

Yu steel funy.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> So,
> 
> You are not even defending your ridiculous petitition regarding parking tickets any longer?
> 
> ...


Your making my petition popular, so hard to leave with a lure like that 😂


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Your making my petition popular, so hard to leave with a lure like that 😂


Yep.

Maybe it will go from 61 to 62 in the next three weeks.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> Yep.
> 
> Maybe it will go from 61 to 62 in the next three weeks.


Not the sharpest toll in the shed, are you? 😝


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Your making my petition popular, so hard to leave with a lure like that 😂


So, has the Prime Minister intervened on your problem with parking tickets?

Are you still receiving parking tickets?

Or, has the Prime Minister issued an Executive Order that your vehicle is now exempt from any and all parking tickets?

Seems you are avoiding the question.

Has your petition rewarded delivery drivers in any way?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Not the sharpest toll in the shed, are you? 😝


There kno toll in my sched.

What do you mean by toll?

By the way, I read your petition numerous times.

Seems your the dullest tool in the change.org shed.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> There kno toll in my sched.
> 
> What do you mean by toll?
> 
> ...


Thanks for your relentless fortitude with helping the cause. I admire your perseverance😅


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> There kno toll in my sched.
> 
> What do you mean by toll?
> 
> ...


Sched? 😂 typos due to autocorrect but no biggie, now, if you are here to troll, 😂 ha ha, try and find your own words. But it’s rough when you’re judge and dam the jury, in your own world. 😀 I meant tool but feeel free to substitue it for a troll? genius 👏


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> There kno toll in my sched.
> 
> What do you mean by toll?
> 
> ...


Please keep reading it more, you’re helping a lot albeit inadvertently!


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> Yep.
> 
> Maybe it will go from 61 to 62 in the next three weeks.


Any updates today? Wink 😉


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uberbefair said:


> Any updates today? Wink 😉


Checked today.

Up to 85.

You're gonna change the world.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> Checked today.
> 
> Up to 85.
> 
> You're gonna change the world.


Thanks for the update, mate. We are making progress 👍. Continuous updates from you certainly, helps. Keep them coming 😄


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

6 day pause in your resolve. Way to keep the home fires burning.

Wonder how many days till the next @Judge and Jury kicks the dwindling ambers of your fire. How many days more would it be before you where active? Seems if you're resolve was as important as your intentions you would be all over this on a daily basis. Especially if it was that important to you.


And before you get all giddy and happy you're welcome. Seeing how this thread has dwindled to "told ya so" status.


Anyway, got any fresh popcorn? Anyone?

Hello?

*crickets*


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> 6 day pause in your resolve. Way to keep the home fires burning.
> 
> Wonder how many days till the next @Judge and Jury kicks the dwindling ambers of your fire. How many days more would it be before you where active? Seems if you're resolve was as important as your intentions you would be all over this on a daily basis. Especially if it was that important to you.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the ever so kind words as usual, and ever overflowing wisdom. None of these posts are going to be wasted, every time a naysayer comes in another signs. Let’s keep this going 👍. Anyways popcorn is very cheap, you can get multipacks for dirt cheap ha ha.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

😂


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> 6 day pause in your resolve. Way to keep the home fires burning.
> 
> Wonder how many days till the next @Judge and Jury kicks the dwindling ambers of your fire. How many days more would it be before you where active? Seems if you're resolve was as important as your intentions you would be all over this on a daily basis. Especially if it was that important to you.
> 
> ...


Any updates??


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Htf could these asinine thread get to 24 pages with three main responders, OP, Woody & the Judge.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Htf could these asinine thread get to 24 pages with three main responders, OP, Woody & the Judge.


Woody and judge 85ish post

230ish OP trying to defend their reason for another useless petition when there's others with 28k signature at a 4 year mark already to this petitions maybe 60 by now. Don't know exactly or care.

The petitioners resolve is withering with time.

So this should give her more material to try and keep it alive.

1 flag
1 voice 
1 crowd


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Woody and judge 85ish post
> 
> 230ish OP trying to defend their reason for another useless petition when there's others with 28k signature at a 4 year mark already to this petitions maybe 60 by now. Don't know exactly or care.
> 
> ...


Every bit helps, thanks for your valuable contributions so far, investing your valuable time. You are a warrior 👏🤩


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> Htf could these asinine thread get to 24 pages with three main responders, OP, Woody & the Judge.


For those who haven’t seen it, due to crowding, exchanging ideas and opinions that was due to personal interest or hatred, here’s the petition, regardless of the outcome. At least there are people thinking about Uber’s unethical practices not going unnoticed 😊 and may help in keeping them under check. Nay sayers who are privileged, at least those who think they’re, adds no value to understand what it’s like, to be on daily grinds and corporations like Uber came out of no where keep getting rich at the expense of the underprivileged. Nay sayers who thinks they’re smarter than everyone else who work hard, are the ones who made countries like we live not flourish, as their entitlement, has a cost for others For some nay sayers uber eats and delivering food not even a real job, have hatred built in by default due to their self proclaimed entitlement, their behaviour on forums as these, speaks volumes, no other explanation needed. So in a way, hate can help promote love and togetherness. 🤝









Sign the Petition


Uber’s unethical business practices globally including here in Canada should be stopped!




www.change.org


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Lol, that’s not a petition, it’s a manifesto.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Woody and judge 85ish post
> 
> 230ish OP trying to defend their reason for another useless petition when there's others with 28k signature at a 4 year mark already to this petitions maybe 60 by now. Don't know exactly or care.
> 
> ...


Hope Trixie feels better after a night with a hard worker , who hates others for working, but love the privilege all on to himself 👍


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> Lol, that’s not a petition, it’s a manifesto.


Thanks for acknowledging it by reading it 👍


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uberbefair said:


> Thanks for acknowledging it by reading it 👍


I tried to read it but it just rambles on and on.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> I tried to read it but it just rambles on and on.


At least you made an effort, that’s one more view, more to come 🤩


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

OP you should be proud of 102 signatures. I never thought it would be more than 22.


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> OP you should be proud of 102 signatures. I never thought it would be more than 22.
> View attachment 675666


Nice, thanks for the update UPS 😅


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Woody and judge 85ish post
> 
> 230ish OP trying to defend their reason for another useless petition when there's others with 28k signature at a 4 year mark already to this petitions maybe 60 by now. Don't know exactly or care.
> 
> ...


Kindly, keep up the wisdom and support more if you can, you already have, in case you may get another trigger due to your Charlie’s, feel free to jump in, and thank you for all the contributions so far 😂


----------



## Uberbefair (5 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> OP you should be proud of 102 signatures. I never thought it would be more than 22.
> View attachment 675666


Any updates? Thanks for publicly, unselfishly sharing your elusive wisdom, spread the love, and help get more signatures. Here’s the link again: Sign the Petition


----------

